# Is There a Place You Wouldn't Take Your Knitting?



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

I usually take some knitting just about everywhere. ( not to church). I wondered about others. My husband said he thought people might be offended if we were visiting and I knitted. I didn't think so.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Church and the bathroom are the two places I feel I would never take my knitting. The rest of the universe is up to my mood of the day. LOL


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with Texcat.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree church ...Also Funerals and the visitation......

Have taken knitting to GS's wrestling matches!!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


----------



## Mae frm Wpg (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was a wee girl growing up in Scotland, my mum would get together with other women for a knitting bee on a weekly basis. Everyone brought their knitting and they would chat and knit and then have tea and home baking. But unless invited to I wouldn't take my knitting to anyone's home.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless. 


I don't think there's a place I wouldn't knit, besides a bathroom. That's just icky.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

The OR? When I was the patient.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love to knit, but I wouldn't take my knitting to church or social events. I take it with me to dr's office, hospital waiting rooms, McDonald's with my grands.
I don't knit when having visitors - just feel it would be rude. Just my opinion.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never taken knitting out of my home.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

jaharmon said:


> I usually take some knitting just about everywhere. ( not to church). I wondered about others. My husband said he thought people might be offended if we were visiting and I knitted. I didn't think so.


I agree with your husband.

I take my Kindle for times when I will be waiting, like in the doctor's or dentist's office.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

outllet said:


> I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> 
> I don't think there's a place I wouldn't knit, besides a bathroom. That's just icky.


I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

I bet people text in church, surruptitiously. Most teenagers are glued to their phones and other technology 24/7.

Have you taken a look at those congregants who sit in the back rows looking down as if they are reading or praying. I have often wondered how many people even have discreet ear pieces to listen to music during sermons.

Just a thought, after all they walk down the street texting, drive and text, text in restaurants, in fact I don't know a place I haven't seen people using mobiles anymore. Sign of the times, its happening more and more.

Anyone fancy owning up?


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I love to knit, but I wouldn't take my knitting to church or social events. I take it with me to dr's office, hospital waiting rooms, McDonald's with my grands.
> I don't knit when having visitors - just feel it would be rude. Just my opinion.


Ditto, totally agree.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


 Oh wow. That was harsh. I obviously don't knit during the service. After the service we all get together during our coffee hour and knit for charity. I thought we were doing good. I seriously feel like crying now. Maybe I will just leave KP for a while.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never taken knitting out of my home.


WHAT?! Oh, cakes.... it is the best thing to do when you are waiting at the doctor office, taking road trips, sitting at the kids soccer games, airplane flights, etc. etc. etc. If I didn't knit outside the house, I don't think I would get one project done per YEAR!

Obviously, the not knitting in church makes sense. I wouldn't even THINK of doing that. Never when I have company or will BE company will I knit or bring knitting along.

When at a meeting (PTA, etc.) where it needs to look as if I am paying full attention. (of course I CAN knit and listen and pay attention, but most people don't understand that, so I won't knit then.)

Everywhere else... if I'm sitting, I'm knitting.


----------



## jill the pill (Apr 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.


Well, I guess that is a matter of opinion. I have an 80 yr old uncle who has knit in church for many years - it is knit or fall asleep. He at least hears the sermon when he is knitting. My aunt says that his knitting is much less embarrassing than his snoring in church.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.
> ...


AMEN to that! lol 80 years old.... bless his heart!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I would not take my knitting, crocheting, weaving to any hospitals (due to SARS, and other diseases), place of worship, visiting friends, dinner dates, bathroom (public or at home), kids school...

I will take my projects on car rides (as long as some else drives!, a doctors office visit, park, lunch if by myself, coffee house, library, airplane trip, waiting for a family member getting dialysis, when my kids were younger I would take my projects along when I took them for a play day in an in-door play park during the winter months, they had hours of playing and I had my time although it was LOUD AS HECK...miss those days!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't take it to church or bathroom, but I would have it out in my van just in case we have to wait somewhere else. And I only take it to friends home that would like to see what I was doing now. I have a few of those. Never to a funeral or social thing. Same with my kindle or book...out in my van is were it belongs. I like being ready for anything.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would not take my knitting to church,the bathroom or shopping. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I take my knitting or crocheting where ever I go my friends love to see what I am making, I may not always knit but it is with me.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

took mine when I stood in line last week waiting to vote


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't leave KP some people just don't know how to communicate. Just ignore nasty remarks. Keep knitting stay happy.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I don't want to start a feud but I agree with outllet that Tennessee.Gal's comment was VERY harsh AND uncalled for. Talk about being ill-bred. 
Why do people get so judgemental about KNITTING for heaven's sake? Maybe because I love it so much I don't often think of doing it as rude. But since someone reacted so dramatically, I guess there are as many opinions as there are people.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


 "I can't imagine anyone ill bred enough to knit in church...." I think this comment is uncalled for and just plain rude. 
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

LittleKid said:


> I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


I totaly agree with you.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

fcpjap said:


> Well, I don't want to start a feud but I agree with outllet that Tennessee.Gal's comment was VERY harsh AND uncalled for. Talk about being ill-bred.
> Why do people get so judgemental about KNITTING for heaven's sake? Maybe because I love it so much I don't often think of doing it as rude. But since someone reacted so dramatically, I guess there are as many opinions as there are people.


I completely agree that this judgemental comment was uncalled for. This is a knitting group. Keep your judgements to yourselves. The only one who has a right to judge another is God, and I'm sure He doesn't give a whip about knitting. Please don't leave this group because of one busybody's thoughtless statement.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I would not take the comment personally. We each do what we think is right. You are a special lady who gathers with friends to knit for others. Keep up the good work and please stay with us. We need kind hearts.



outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

Well said. Peace everyone.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Outlet: don't let that get to you. We all don't want to see you go. So hang in there and let it pass. I knit in church after the service too, and almost everywhere I take my bag but sometimes at friends houses I don't always pull out my knitting. It just depends on the person. Have a good Sunday you all


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting for charity is a good thing, it is Your knitting so take it with you wherever you feel comfortable enough to do it. Please do not leave the forum because of someone 's harsh words.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

When I last bought a handbag, I chose one big enough to put my knitting inside. So there is always a WIP in my bag.
I judge each situation as to whether I take out my knitting or not, but at least I have it with me in case I want to work on it.

Everyone can judge for themselves whether they would feel it appropriate as to whether to take out their knitting or not.

I thought this was an interesting question, especially as many thought church was not an appropriate place for knitting, yet I loved the story of the 80 year old gentleman with his knitting in church. That seemed wonderful for him and it was a lovely image.

No doubt we will all use our own personal judgement as to whether the situation is appropriate to knit or not. 
Everyone will have a different idea. The only thing is not to impose our view on someone else, but it is interesting to hear about those views.

It wouldn't do if we were all the same. God made us all different for a reason, with different points of view and different opinions. And He gave all of us on KP a talent,to knit and crochet and sew etc. So whether we knit in waiting rooms, on public transport or curled up on the sofa at home, we're making use of that talent and creating beautiful things.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm just glad they are in church. Dont care if they do knit during the sermon Read a study a long time ago (forget where) how good it was for students to knit while listening in class.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

A funeral or a visitation in a funeral home.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I always have a project in my bag just in case the opportunity comes up and I can knit without offending someone. Its usually a compact project like a washcloth or a square for a blanket.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually I take my knitting to church every Sunday, BUT.... I go VERY VERY early to set up the coffee and refreshments for after service, and bring my nephew, so he can set up the A/V equipment , so after I am done , I sit and knit as I visit with other early comers , but as soon as , Pastor starts to move towards the podium, I put it away , and don't touch it again till I get home !


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I would not knit in Church (or anything else except pay attention to the service). I try to keep a small "take along " project that I can take with me and maybe work on if descret and approperiate. Large projests stay at home. Good manners help me decide what to do.


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

Please don't let someone's lack of tact make you feel bad. There's nothing ill-bred about knitting in church. You're still listening and if you are alright with God, I'm sure he would approve of your knitting in his house. After all, idle hands are the devil's workshop.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish I could knit outside the home. Whenever I'm out of the house I'm either at work or running around after my daughter. The only place I could knit is when Laura is at swimming training but it is so hot inside by the pool that I can't do it.


----------



## Lilpip (Jul 16, 2012)

I take my knitting most places with me and have done so for years. I have worked full time most of my life, and always told my kids that knitting gets done "one row at a time". It has started many conversations with strangers and family, and the family members are always eager to see what I am working on. i never ignore people while knitting, and in fact people are fascinated by how I can knit, look at them, and talk at the same time!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I wouldn't knit during the service, but I think knitting can be used for charity, which is what God wants us to do. We have a group of knitters at our church who have knitted hats for the homeless, and another group who is knitting chemo hats for a local hospital. We're also trying to organize a group to teach knitting to women from a nearby half-way house (they've been in prison or in addiction treatment). We know they want to learn knitting, and we think it will make them more comfortable with our church building and church members, which will lead them to coming more, perhaps for Sunday services or Bible Study. This is all done during the week and is not done in the sanctuary. I think God is happy about all of this, and His is the only worthy judgment!


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I am definately not a religious person but to described someone as 'illbred' because they choose to knit in church is rude and offensive. I would imagine church is a very personal experience that has bugger all to do with anyone else so if you (Outllet) want to knit, then knit!!! Especially if it is for the homeless as well, it certainly would not offend me!!


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I only knit at home so I don't lose anything.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I was going to said the same as Tex the Bathroom,Years ago I was sitting in the front garden knitting,My husband came home from work,and wast happy about this,Didnt take any notice of him.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I take my knitting to church when I have meetings. I sing in the choir, and we face the congregation, so I couldn't get away with knitting during the service. I also own a small retail store, and there are times when we are not busy, so out come the needles and yarn.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

No,don't get upset.When I read" knitting in church",I envisioned you in a pew,during services.Now that you've said it was in the social get-together AFTER service...a totally different thing!!We don't usually have post service socials,and perhaps other KP-ers don't either,and were looking at your comments from a different angle too.Lindseymary


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

RIO said:


> I would not take my knitting, crocheting, weaving to any hospitals (due to SARS, and other diseases), place of worship, visiting friends, dinner dates, bathroom (public or at home), kids school...
> 
> I will take my projects on car rides (as long as some else drives!, a doctors office visit, park, lunch if by myself, coffee house, library, airplane trip, waiting for a family member getting dialysis, when my kids were younger I would take my projects along when I took them for a play day in an in-door play park during the winter months, they had hours of playing and I had my time although it was LOUD AS HECK...miss those days!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Outllet...please don't leave KP because of one person's comment.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't take knitting to a theater, to an opera... To a restaurant... a pub...


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

A restaurant, my kindle is always in my bag so I can read if I'm dining alone.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

outllet said:


> I don't think there's a place I wouldn't knit, besides a bathroom. That's just icky.


Can't see why it's icky but it's wet! I don't even read in the bath.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

... Also to a museum, or a concert...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting to think that knitting concentrates the mind on something else - I wonder why? 

You'd think that it would be the opposite. But perhaps with fairly simple knitting you are in a state of concentration already, and can extend it to listening to a talk or sermon.

PS Alas, we are not saints, and the odd ill-natured remark will pass our lips. I suppose it depends on how angry or disgruntled we are about other things? I've done it, and apologised for it, and still wish I hadn't ever done it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> A restaurant, my kindle is always in my bag so I can read if I'm dining alone.


Oh, that's sort of different.
I would read if I eat alone - but not knit in a restaurant.
On the other hand, I wouldn't go to a restaurant alone... so I wouldn't read in a restaurant either. The fast-foods don't count as such - I do read there.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > I love to knit, but I wouldn't take my knitting to church or social events. I take it with me to dr's office, hospital waiting rooms, McDonald's with my grands.
> ...


I also agree with Nanny Mom.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Recently there was a young woman on television as a contestant in Millionaire Hot Seat and she was knitting the whole time evening when it was her turn and was wearing a dress that she said she knitted.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

You are doing good, i think the lady, who upset you did not take time to think before she wrote. It was obvious to me you took your knitting to church as a place not as a service. I attend a small church with no separate building for social purposes and I assume you do too. She may be luckier and have a church hall for such things as as knitting groups.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Amen to this answer!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nmruppel (Aug 29, 2012)

Jury duty, maybe. There is a story by either Sarah Orne Jewett or Mary Wilkens Freeman about a deaf woman who takes her knitting for charity to church. She considers knitting a form of prayer, and she can't hear anything anyway. The congregation gets ugly about it. She stands her ground. Awesome. I have knitted in college courses, in Greek class in seminary, when stuck in traffic, and at boring meetings at work. My white hair and slight eccentricity buy me a great deal of credibility. I think I am setting a very good example. If you are young, I advise you to get eccentric while you are still young so as not to miss any of the fun. If you are old or getting there, it's never too late to start.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I only knit at home


----------



## Rita Gail (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with you. Never take to someone's house that you
were visiting, unless they were knitting also.

Very rude.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I often pop into Chinese restaurants and the sort of resautrants(small with a basic home made menu) we call cafes here in the UK when I go to town to shop, for example Christmas shopping. If I have to share a table I will talk if my companion wants to but I usually read then.

would our cafes be called diners in the USA?


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I don't think she meant to be harsh but you must admit, you did not specify that you were only going to knit in the social part afterward, I think everyone believed you were knitting during the service. So, lighten up and stay here as you will find things are easily misunderstood but will get straightened out in time.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that our social culture can give some direction about where we are comfortable knitting or doing other handwork. I grew up in a church community where we were expected to bring our handwork to gatherings. This included social ones at school (where the kids went), at church, and in each others homes. I can remember being asked where my handwork was if I by chance forgot. That's why I always carry some tatting with me in my purse. 

It was frowned on to do any work of this kind during services at the church but other gatherings it was fine. This was extended to the weekly and monthly meetings the women had specifically to quilt and to sew for charity in the church basement. My family still tease me that I am sick if I don't have something going in my hands anytime they are around!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I have knit in church (not during the service). I don't see anything wrong with taking knitting to another person's home. It would depend on what type of visit it is, how many people are there and what is going on during the visit. And it would depend on which friend. I have my knitting and my Kindle with me most of the time so that I don't have any boring moments. I mean like waiting for appts and such, not that my friends are boring.
>smile<


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

That was nasty.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

jaharmon said:


> I usually take some knitting just about everywhere. ( not to church). I wondered about others. My husband said he thought people might be offended if we were visiting and I knitted. I didn't think so.


My knitter-friends and I did knit in church... but it was the funerals of a very talented designer-knitter. Actually it was one of her wish.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My first thought? The guillotine (sp?). Other than that, I agree with bathroom, and other people's houses (although there's usually a WIP in my purse, and I've been known to ask if anyone minded). Since I don't go to church, that's not an issue for me, although knitting for God's children in God's house seems fitting. If nobody's had the minister/preacher/priest speak against it -- go for it.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think that I have ever been to a church where there weren't ladies knitting


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Recently I went for an angiogram and bought my knitting as I knew the waiiting time would long. So I did knit. The surgeon found that weird.... I said "well I would rather do smething constructive and creative than wasting my time or being stressed"... The nurses understood of course.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I've just realised that the word 'bathroom' means something else in America! In UK a bathroom is where the bath is. Many of us have a separate lavatory.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

beelady said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


Saying that someone is ill-bred is just plain nasty and downright rude.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Noooo! Don't leave KP because of someone else's opinion or misunderstanding of your original post! My crocheting and painting go everywhere with me...always ready for the right opportunity. What you are doing with your knitting at church is appropriate and charitable. Life is too short to give up what we enjoy for no reason at all.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

beelady said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


Again - more busybody judgements. So what if she knits during the service? One of my college students knits during my lectures (she says it helps her focus in listening). better than texting. Obviously if I ever decide to knit in church (which I may do since I'm now aware that it would annoy so many people), I'll do it from the back row.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Mae frm Wpg said:


> When I was a wee girl growing up in Scotland, my mum would get together with other women for a knitting bee on a weekly basis. Everyone brought their knitting and they would chat and knit and then have tea and home baking. But unless invited to I wouldn't take my knitting to anyone's home.


I think the same. I would be totally insulted if
Someone did that to me.


----------



## Margaret A. (Nov 11, 2012)

Where you take your knitting is your business, but I wouldn't take it to a wake.
Margaret A.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

nmruppel said:


> My white hair and slight eccentricity buy me a great deal of credibility. I think I am setting a very good example. If you are young, I advise you to get eccentric while you are still young so as not to miss any of the fun. If you are old or getting there, it's never too late to start.


I agree, being eccentric is fun -- it is really being true to yourself, marching to your own drummer -- all the while being sure to allow others their eccentricities too.

. . . and never take comments from others personal -- it says a lot about them, but nothing about you.

Take Joy,


----------



## crone (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmmm...so I'm the only one who does take her knitting visiting? I mean, if we are just sitting around, having a cuppa and chatting, why not? 

I also knit in restaurants. I almost always have people stopping by our table asking what I'm making or showing interest. Lots of times, it's the wait staff that's curious. I once went to a favorite place for lunch with out my knitting. The waitress wanted to know where it was. She said I didn't look right without needles in my hands.

Knitting does not occupy my whole mind. It does help me stay put and focus. I can totally see people knitting in church, for that reason. I wouldn't be offended by that at all. Isn't church a place you are supposed to 'come as you are' and be loved and accepted? It may look, to some, that the knitter is being inattentive, but for some people, it's a way to calm the mind and focus.

It always amazes me that church is the one place you are sure to be judged harshly and unfairly by people who really should be focusing on their own 'stuff'. Isn't there something about "Judge not.........?


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I only ever used to knit at home, I quite enjoy knitting in bed as a change from reading sometimes,now I also take it in my bag when I visit mum in her care home, she has dementia and sometimes she is asleep all the time I'm their, other times she just doesn't want to have anything to do with me so I while away the visit knitting rather than give up on her and go home. I do think knitting in a place outside your own home is acceptable if the people you are joining are ok with you doing it, when I was a child I can remember our priest sitting eating a full english breakfast whilst hearing confession and I dont mean on an odd day when he was in a rush, I mean every Thursday,


----------



## patact (Jun 10, 2011)

Please, PLEASE forget the rudeness of the post. I understand your reaction, mine was similar. Let me tell you a story. This summer I was performing in a play in a very small theatre with the audience barely 3 feet away from the performers. There was a woman sitting in the audience knitting away madly. She was a great knitter, and could knit in the dark, and didn't seem to need to look at her project. During intermission, when the director visited the cast, we asked him about this audience member knitting. He smiled and told us that she has been a loyal audience member for ten years, that she always knit and always enjoyed the shows, and that they would miss her and her knitting if she didn't attend. Imagine if she was told to check her knitting at the door! Don't let the thoughtless comments keep you from KP.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree. Lots if people knit during the service at Morman hutch during the 3 hours


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

outlet: Please don't cry or leave KP! Different areas of the country/world accept different things. I however would not knit in the church service & around visitors. The bathroom however is a different story; I have knitted there when I am having tummy trouble & spend a lot of time there!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Germ laden places like doctors office or hospital or a situation where I need to be fully present with another person.

Pzoe


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I think there is a misunderstanding here, Outlet. I think most people say they wouldn't knit during church services , not that they wouldn't knit in the church building or when doing a work of charity in a church building.
Don't give up on KP or knitting for charity.One would hope that one wouldn't cook or eat while sitting in a sanctuary/ synagogue, but many do so in another room in the building.
I did once see a woman crocheting during church service. :x


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been following KP for many months now and have only registered today so that I could respond to this thread.
Please do not cry!
Do not take a break from KP.
It was obvious to me that you weren't knitting during the service ... and even if you were, someone from your church would have said if they objected.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's something each person has to decide on their own, and what their comfort level is. I take mine with me everyplace. I usually have some sort of small project in my purse that I can work on depending on the circumstances. About the only place (other than the bathroom) I wouldn't knit is at a football game and in my barn! I take it to the bowling alley with me, to doctor's appointments, just about any place I know I might have to spend waiting. In fact just by taking it to bowling I now know of 4 different women that have started to knit, and we share all the good and bad that has happened with our projects durning the past week.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with Morningstar. Also knitting puts you in a meditative state.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> Interesting to think that knitting concentrates the mind on something else - I wonder why?
> 
> You'd think that it would be the opposite. But perhaps with fairly simple knitting you are in a state of concentration already, and can extend it to listening to a talk or sermon...


I have Attention Deficit Disorder and cannot concentrate on one thing. If my hands are busy doing something I can focus more on something like a college lecture- especially if it is a required subject that I am not interested in but need to do anyway. I am 58 but I think today's young people are so used to many things going on at the same time that knitting would help them block out thoughts that intrude on listening to the lecture. Besides the part of the brain that listens is a different section from the part that controls motion.


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think you should leave KP. I believe the person whose remarks upset you was referring to during the service. As you said you do charity knitting with others after the service. Just MHO


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

I agree also :thumbup:


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree with outlett.....I have seen people knit during the service and I think that it is disrectful, but if all of the ladies of the church agree to knit during the coffee hour, then I think it is totally acceptable. I would not take my knitting when I am visiting someone as I think your attention should be on your host or guest. I tend to get very absorbed when I am crafting and I can sit for an hour without saying a word or focusing on anything besides what my hands are doing. We are fulltimers in our RV and my husband loves to drive,so I have the opportunity to knit or craft to my heart's content.....


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey outlet, I was taught to knit at church by a friend of the family when I was six. Living in the country we usually only saw them at church. Later as an adult , the community had a prayer/ knitting group while the children were at class. So my knitting goes every where with me and if it seems appropriate , I knit.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Knitting in the company of other people is not as rude as reading and answering your text messages while someone is trying to carry on a conversation with you--which happens all the time in homes and with business people.


----------



## juliec1260 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to admit I tried knitting whilst soaking in the jacuzzi but it doesnt work well, Yes my wool got wet.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I take mine to work and that is about all. I do direct care and when I have that lull in my day with them I sit down and get some knitting done. It especially gets me through my 16 hr. shift I do on Wednesdays. Other than that I just knit at home.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

juliec1260 said:


> I have to admit I tried knitting whilst soaking in the jacuzzi but it doesnt work well, Yes my wool got wet.


BWAA-HAAA-HAAA!!!!


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> Knitting in the company of other people is not as rude as reading and answering your text messages while someone is trying to carry on a conversation with you--which happens all the time in homes and with business people.


Sing it to the choir!


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Not only do we knit at church for our Prayer Shawl Ministry we often work on our shawls after church during coffee/social hour. I think "ill-bred" is rather offensive. During the service no, but at church why not?


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

It seems to me that taken my knitting to church gives the impression that the service may not interesting enough to keep me awake. On the other hand, the priest/pastor or whoever is officiating the service is more interesting in having "bodies" seating in church, because soon enough the collection comes around and we'll drop some in the basket. And also it would be distracting to other members of the congregation.
Church is a time for reflection and an affirmation of our faith.


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

My church craft group knitted prayeer shawls. We were invited to bring our shawls that we needed to complete to church and knit (but we were respectful enough not to knit during prayer and tried not to be distracting). When all were completed they were placed on the alter prayed over by our pastor and anyone who wished to do so would come at the end of the service and say a prayer.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't you hate that? I've been in the middle of a sentence and had someone answer their phone........I know some people are 'on call' for their jobs and have to answer, but it seems rude just the same.



NellieKnitter said:


> Knitting in the company of other people is not as rude as reading and answering your text messages while someone is trying to carry on a conversation with you--which happens all the time in homes and with business people.


 :roll:


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I think she meant during the services! of course knitting for charity is always a good thing, welcomed anywhere!!
for myself, never in the bathroom or at the dinner table.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

barrovian said:


> took mine when I stood in line last week waiting to vote


Wish I would have thought of that. I lost at least 1/2 hour of knitting time!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

morningstar said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I try to take knitting with me everywhere that it would not be offensive to others. For example never to the theater!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard some churches don't care. You can still knit and listen.


outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! I do not think I have met a knitter who hasn't taken their knitting in public. Just curious how long you have been knitting?


cakes said:


> I have never taken knitting out of my home.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Knitangel said:


> I bet people text in church, surruptitiously. Most teenagers are glued to their phones and other technology 24/7.
> 
> Have you taken a look at those congregants who sit in the back rows looking down as if they are reading or praying. I have often wondered how many people even have discreet ear pieces to listen to music during sermons.
> 
> ...


Well I always have my phone on me whereever I go. I use it for work and I do have kids grown but you never know. I am not coordinated enough to text and drive and besides I own a stick shift and cannot drive and text at the same time. I just am not coordinated enough to do that. I do get texts from time to tie when I am in a store and will stop and stand off to the side and text so I am not in the way in a isle. My phone is in my purse and the tones are quiet so I am not really bothering anyone when it does go off.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Always carry it with me. But would never take it to someone else's home when invited unless they specifically ask. When we have company over I would never pull it out and knit. Unless it's someone who is with us for a long term visit such as my in-laws. Same with Kindle. Same with church, it requires my attention, looking up scriptures, etc


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This comment is inappropriate no matter what time of the day, what building, sanctuary or annex, who's speaking, looking or being self-righteous. Tennessee Gal might have caused a lot less riff is she said she doesn't knit in church. By saying outlet is ill-bred, she not only attacks her personally, she attacks her parents. On the other hand, I don't think TG meant to do that, but by being careless in her choice of words, feelings have been hurt. Please, voice your opinions, but not your attacks.


Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

church and funerals I would not take my knitting.otherwise its with me.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Those of you that say you never take your knitting to another's home have probably never accompanied your spouse to watch football at a friends. I personally can't imagine sitting glued to a TV for 3+ hours without my knitting.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Grand Jury


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't think of a better place to knit but in church when knitting for charity. Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

To church services or funerals or anywhere where my attention on a matter is needed.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't take it to a friend's home unless she also knitted. A woman once brought her crochet to a gathering at a friend's house, and the rest of us thought it was kind of rude - like we weren't entertaining enough for her.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


There are actually 4-5 of us on any given Sunday, who knit in church. Now we are not creating difficult patterns, just the mindless knitting stage; however, I find I can concentrate better. In many cases I am working on church crafts or prayer shawls, so the prayer in each stitch is multiplied by the congregation!
The minister thinks it's cool and we are NOT ill bred, only caring and loving enough to produce our gifts for God's children. My voice is just as loud as anyone else (probably louder because I am trained),I never miss my entrances and know what is going on at all times. Each faith and specifically each congregation is different as the people who are in it, so judging would be rather opposite to the purpose of God's place.

Don't stop being you and don't leave here because someone else judges.You obviously have a place of worship that accepts and supports you and who you are. That is the greatest gift of all.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't want to see anyone leave KP, I've learned so much from everyone here, new and experienced alike.

Remember the old saying sticks and stone may break my bones but words will NEVER hurt me. Lets Change NEVER to ALSO. A broken bone usually heals sometimes a broken spirit never does.

I take knitting with me everywhere except the bathroom. I always have a bag of knitting in my car or a small project in my purse just incase.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I take my knitting where ever I might have some personal time that needs filled.. like waiting rooms, weekend getaways, but I don't take it with me if I'm visiting and I don't knit when company visits unless I'm in a crunch and they just pop over .. I'll finish the row and be done with it... now if my client has company then I'll move to another part of the room and try to be a mouse in the corner.. and I'll knit then... I knit for relaxing and to accomplish something with my spare time... but it has to be 'spare time' I don't make time for it...
Now a remark about the "knitting in church" remark.. first off we are all entitled to our own opinons... that is what "forums" are all about... second if you went to the kind of church where everyone got all dressed up and the services were very formal, then it might not be the right place... Our comunity doesn't have a church like that... ALL the CHURCHES in my town are come as you are the more the merrier kind... If a few ladies want to sit and do knitting or crochet while the sermon is being read then theres no problem.. as long as its not disrupting the service.. also getting together with the other lady's to knit for charity at the church is not considered a problem.. its a function...


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have taken my knitting to church, and so have a number of other men and women. One guy knit these amazing Dr Who like scarves during our services. They were prayer pieces....he prayed while knitting. The knitting helped ground him and were actually an act do worship for him. He died two years ago and we have lost his gifts to our body. 

I do take my knitting when visiting....sometimes I knit sometimes I don't.....but I always have it with me. 

As far as texting I church....I have don that a few times if something reminds me of someone.....but most of the time my phone is silent.


----------



## Sandygrl (Aug 22, 2012)

Please don't leave outlet. They obviously misunderstood you. I think it's great that you get together and knit for charity.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I admit to crocheting during Wednesday night church services - during the sermon only. I talked to our pastor, and he had no problem with it. I made sure that my projects were small and totally mindless so that I could concentrate on what he was saying. A friend of mine is married to a pastor, and she regularly works on projects during Sunday night and Wednesday night services. We participate in all the singing and praying parts of the service and just work during the listening part. Never was one person offended. 

The only place outside my home that I can't imagine taking my knitting would be a funeral or visitation. BUT, it would likely be in my car if I had to ride for any distance to attend (oh, and I had a driver!!!). I have knitted or crocheted in restaurants, at work (daily), doctor's offices, standing in line at various places, and even in pre-op before medical procedures. I even take my work to friends' homes, but I check to see if anyone minds if I work after dinner while we are just sitting around and talking. Never any type of project that requires my attention. I keep projects going that are totally mindless for just such times.

Handwork is a grand stress reliever, and I can't imagine anyone taking offense at what I am doing. And, if they do, that is THEIR problem not mine. 

Yes, eccentricity is a wonderful thing!!!

Off my soapbox now,
Lynne


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


Well you don't have to imagine it anymore. Here I am. I am a fidgiter. Because I focus better when my hands are moving, I knit in my church, where I have spoken with the pastors and told them that if it created an issue, I would not knit. I wouldn't take it to a church I was visiting, but God understands that I hear His words better, because that's the way He built me. I only knit mindless knitting (prayer shawls in Homespun or charity hats with no pattern). I've come to understand that people who want to judge others' actions in church will, while people who don't won't. I choose to not worry about the first kind, and associate with the second. I am thankful that God put me in congregations that accept me.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I wouldn't take mine to a salt water beach. I have tried it and found that the yarn didn't slip through my hands easily in salty air. So, no ocean knitting for me!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

jujee said:


> ...I take knitting with me everywhere except the bathroom. I always have a bag of knitting in my car or a small project in my purse just incase.


Uh, well, yeah, okay....I don't take mine into the bathroom with me either. :-o


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I'm out of touch. Knitting in church seems disrespectful. Aren't we there to get in touch with our spiritual side? Even though I am a devoted knitter, I would think it awfully rude to see someone knitting in my church.

As for taking it to someone's house, that would entirely depend on the people there and the circumstances. But for a dinner invitation, I think knitting would be out of place.


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

Outllet.... Please don't leave KP. Everyone has an opinion. That's what makes us unique. Seems social media brings out the best and worst of us all. Focus on the wonderful things you learn on KP. The person that made you sad today may be answering questions for you in the future. Please take a deep breath, know that your after service knitting is a good thing and helps others and read a comment that makes you smile!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


 That really WAS harsh....what you are doing, knitting for the homeless (I do that as well) is so wonderful.....and, I might add, more "Christian" than judging you.....


----------



## Cherylmbta (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't be sensitive.i think it sounded like you knit during service! Knitting for charity is NEVER a bad thing


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.[/quote]

Surprised there is someone ill-bred enough to leave this comment.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


 Please don't leave, I think it was just A misunderstanding !!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

fcpjap said:


> Well, I don't want to start a feud but I agree with outllet that Tennessee.Gal's comment was VERY harsh AND uncalled for. Talk about being ill-bred.
> Why do people get so judgemental about KNITTING for heaven's sake? Maybe because I love it so much I don't often think of doing it as rude. But since someone reacted so dramatically, I guess there are as many opinions as there are people.


I so agree.....Tennesse Gal's comment was very "un
christian-like....hmmmm...perhaps SHE is not listening in Church!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I guess I'm out of touch. Knitting in church seems disrespectful. Aren't we there to get in touch with our spiritual side? Even though I am a devoted knitter, I would think it awfully rude to see someone knitting in my church.
> 
> As for taking it to someone's house, that would entirely depend on the people there and the circumstances. But for a dinner invitation, I think knitting would be out of place.


I believe we are created as creative beings and for some the ability to create is a spiritual experience. Knitting, dancing, drawing....can't those draw us closer to God or be seen as worship activities if done in the appropriate context? I only knit at my home church.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't leave KP it's all about context...most of us knew what you were meaning even before your explanation......I knit anywhere that I feel welcomed..I have a great sense of how others feel and I use that to guide me.i have never felt judged,except by my baby brother who just doesn't get it....I show him love and support and knit in small doses in his presence,his kids like my knitting.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't leave KP, and don't take any notice of nasty remarks, you only said you take your knitting to Church, you did not say you knitted in Church. Lots of activities go on in and around Churches and Church halls. Sounds like someone got out of bed the wrong side, if they need to be so nasty perhaps they should go back and try getting out of the right side instead. Chin up, lol Tessa28


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

jaharmon said:


> I usually take some knitting just about everywhere. ( not to church). I wondered about others. My husband said he thought people might be offended if we were visiting and I knitted. I didn't think so.


I take it with me almost everywhere...but I don't always take it out to use it!.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes!!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


Yes!!!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I take my knitting to church but not into the service. I knit in the Parish hall before and after so people are reminded that we have prayer shawls for them to take. I also am there to help newer knitters with thier problems. Today I will not take it as we have the hall still set up for the bazaar from yesterday. We had 8 inches of snow and ice so I missed the bazaar except for setting up. I did get a friend to purchase a lap robe. It is beautiful and my old one is full of holes.
Outllet not leave PLEASE, knitters want you here.


----------



## wilka55 (Nov 11, 2012)

That was terribly harsh. I have never replied to anything in this forum before, but this one really got to me. I went to a UU church one time and all the women in the choir were knitting when they weren't singing. I thought it was wonderful.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

This has been a reminder to all,of us to be kind!!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Religious services of any sort, funerals and condolence calls, dinner at an upscale restaurant, the gym, the bathroom.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.


Thanks... not too judgemental! I've been 'ill bred' enough to knit in church, and the pastor invited me to do so, knowing it helped me to focus on his words by having something to keep my hands busy. Some of us get anxious just sitting and sitting (need to move) and our minds wander. I did take him up on it and knit during sermons for a while, but gave it up when I felt like it may be distracting others.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Over one jerk? Don't you dare... :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't leave KP, there are so many kind, helpful people out there. As a lifelong knitter I'm finding out all sorts of things I never knew about.[I love the source of "frogging"]


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

There have been many kind and thoughtful replies. I think it has all been said. I only have a couple other thoughts that may apply here...."judge not lest you be judged" !!! And church is not the only place one can be ill-bred. Good breeding AND church attendance usually involves being kind and considerate of others.

As far as knitting away from home, I have found that whenever I take my knitting with me, even on vacation staying at a motel, etc., I am so distracted by other events or people watching (same goes for a good book or my Kindle), that I end up not really getting much accomplished

Also, I took a needlepoint canvas and thread to work years ago to stitch on my lunch hour. Somehow lost all the thread & yarn in the parking lot. It HURT !.


----------



## JJJ711SMITH (Sep 27, 2012)

Please dont let other peoples harsh remarks bother you. This isn't the first time that person has made harsh remarks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Jf you were comfortable b 4 , continue to do so. Let no one decide for you what is 'properr' in this case.
anddd the same for staying, leaving this site.
be a bit stronger.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't leave sometimes one of us can be insensitive but I'm sure it's because of not proofreading before hitting send or at least I hope so


----------



## Grammylou (Nov 3, 2012)

Just wondering is your picture from "Keeping Up Appearances"?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.
> ...


I think we've all been "ill bred" enough to do something that others would look down on. It was Tennessee Gal's opinion and like certain parts of anatomy we all have one. It's just that some of us were raised to sometimes keep our opinions to ourselves, because you don't know who you might hurt by giving them a voice. I'm sure there are some out there that will be offened by this, and so be it. I'm a big girl, and put my big girl panties on this morning, and can deal with just about anything.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Outlet, don't leave due to another's harsh words..not all agree with you or others. You have the right to your ways. I think people don't realize what their words say. There are many good people here and lots of opinions. 
:roll:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

"put my big girl panties on this morning, and can deal with just about anything."

I loved this final line from Cindye6556.

That's a great thought to kick-start the day.... and a lighter moment for a post which has gone off on its own trajectory.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I see someone posted not in the bathroom, I agree with that. To church, that depends on the circumstances. Sometimes when you are doing things like charity knitting you can enlist more participants by taking it with you. It always strikes up conversation. I used to take it with me when I took my grandmother to Kaiser for appointments while I waited for her. It always gave me someone to talk to, and helped take our minds off of why we were there for a few minutes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Interesting to think that knitting concentrates the mind on something else - I wonder why?
> 
> You'd think that it would be the opposite. But perhaps with fairly simple knitting you are in a state of concentration already, and can extend it to listening to a talk or sermon.


Simple knitting keeps the hands moving without much thought given to the movements. The need to move is satisfied, and the mind is free to concentrate on what it is hearing. It works.

Social knitting is most successful when it's kept simple. Complicated knitting needs to be saved for home, when you are alone and can concentrate on it without distraction. With a little planning you can choose the right project to take to the dr's office or wherever... the plain boring part of a sock or the simple rows of a hat. Not too big and not 'thinky' at all.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

nancibt said:


> I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.


Surprised there is someone ill-bred enough to leave this comment.[/quote]

Ditto. I say knit when and where you want. Unless you are nude when you do it, I don't see how it's anyone's business where you are.....and even nude, it would be okay with me.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

My mother always said if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all.Shame on you! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Grammylou (Nov 3, 2012)

Just wondering is your picture from "Keeping Up Appearances"?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

hen said:


> "put my big girl panties on this morning, and can deal with just about anything."
> 
> I loved this final line from Cindye6556.
> 
> That's a great thought to kick-start the day.... and a lighter moment for a post which has gone off on its own trajectory.


Thanks Hen! I love your picture, and reminds me that I need to dress to deal with the cold, and snow, and go out to feed my ladies, and see if they left me any "goodies" for breakfast!


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Please don't leave. We are (mostly) kindred spirits, whose thoughts do not always come out in writing the way we would like them to. I think your charitable knitting is a good effort, and your charity should include forgiveness for snippy posts.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I get more knitting done while traveling than at home. Great for waiting rooms. I wouldn't know how to act in a coffee shop without my knitting. 

I agree it not to be polite to knit in other's homes if they don't, unless they say it is okay.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I get bored watching movies. I use quiet needles and stay away from groups to knit when my family wants me to go. They know I bring it and take me any ways.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll bring my knitting to friends' houses if it's an easy pattern and I don't need to pay too much attention to it. They all know I knit and don't have a problem with it. If it's a complicated pattern then I only do it when I know I won't be interrupted so I don't have to tink or frog it.

My knitting is always with me in case I can get a few rows in while waiting at the doctor's office, in line at the post office..... I've often been able to strike up some interesting conversations because of it.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


About taking knitting to church... I don't think God cares whether you are knitting or not in church- even during the sermon. It's the other parishioners who love to pass harsh judgment, not God. A good friend of mine (a young man in his mid- 30's) knits during school staff meetings to help control his ADHD and allow him to comfortable sit through the meeting and actually absorb the information. Being a bit of a rabble-rouser, I say knit away!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

[/quote]About taking knitting to church... I don't think God cares whether you are knitting or not in church- even during the serman. It's the other parishioners who love to pass harsh judgment, not God. A good friend of mine (a young man in his mid- 30's) knits during school staff meetings to help control his ADHD and allow him to comfortable sit through the meeting and actually absorb the information. Being a bit of a rabble-rouser, I say knit away![/quote]

Amen!


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

I was called for jury selection, and brought my knitting "just in case". Seeing people reading books and the newspaper, and doing word puzzles, I figured it was ok to knit. I can pay attention to what I am hearing and still knit. When they broke for lunch the court attendant told me not to bring my knitting back It was disrespectful to the court. I guess its all in the eye of the beholder. I also don't see knitting in church as wrong. What's worse: knitting quietly and paying attention, or sitting and fidgeting wondering about shopping, the game, dinner or a thousand other things. God knows when our hearts and minds are in the right place.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

sewquilty said:


> The OR? When I was the patient.


but i did that. i have a heart arythmia. when they finally gave me my knitting even the er doc said it improved my heart rate and level of stress.


----------



## LAT (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe not church but apart from that the only other place is the bath! lol


----------



## LAT (Nov 9, 2012)

so long as your vicar... doesn't mind I'm sure god knows what you are thinking. some people are just very judgemental and hard line, whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I knit while my granddaughter has her dance class every week. If I know I'm going to have a wait, I'll take along something small. I almost always have a pair of socks in progress.I don't think I would try to work on a big project away from home.I don't mind knitting in public and sometimes answer questions , to my surprise there are people who have never seen anyone knit.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I always have knitting with me. I don't always knit as it isn't always appropriate (all places already mentioned). I do like to have it with me just in case the car breaks down, etc.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


What about wearing jeans or shorts to church...is that not considered "ill-bred"? Just asking


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

puttersmom said:


> I was called for jury selection, and brought my knitting "just in case". Seeing people reading books and the newspaper, and doing word puzzles, I figured it was ok to knit. I can pay attention to what I am hearing and still knit. When they broke for lunch the court attendant told me not to bring my knitting back It was disrespectful to the court. I guess its all in the eye of the beholder. I also don't see knitting in church as wrong. What's worse: knitting quietly and paying attention, or sitting and fidgeting wondering about shopping, the game, dinner or a thousand other things. God knows when our hearts and minds are in the right place.


I was called for Jury Selection recently (Ct.). Printed instructions said not to bring knitting needles in the "dangerous weapons" section...can you imagine?


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

eneurian said:


> sewquilty said:
> 
> 
> > The OR? When I was the patient.
> ...


Oh, that made me laugh....about three weeks ago I went into "Urgent Care," and was sent from there to the ER in an ambulance. "They" thought I might be having a heart attack. I wasn't ...but you know ER's: I was there for SIXTEEN HOURS. My sister came to sit with me, and we entertained the staff and the patients around us when she read the pattern to me so that I could knit a lace border around the bottom of a sweater. When we got done with that, she ran to Michaels, got four size three circular knitting needles and a couple of skeins of Kroysock, and we each knitted a sock. I got out of there with an almost clean bill of health, a pair of socks and...every nurse and doctor in the ER knew who we were!

There's only one problem; have YOU ever tried knitting with a hand full of IV's and a blood pressure cuff trying to amputate your arm every ten minutes?

I strongly recommend taking your knitting everywhere. I don't knit in church...but I sure knit in the parking lot between meetings!

Oh...yeah...and the bathroom is out, too.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't bother taking any to my daughters house with the two grandchildren there just isn't any time!! Darn grandchildren! LOL


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Seems odd to meeee that we are thinking of being polite, not knitting where others would not likeeeeee us to do so, BUT we hhave a society now where the women are so scantily
dressed top and hems, most "girls" are exposed, mensssss 'crrotches so tight, there is nearly zero to imagination, and we don;t make any fuss about it. yuck.
I would rather knit in a bathroom than be so poorly clad.
[could wash the knitting later]

I think at times if I had an address for the 'famous' folk on tv, I would offer the extra fabric, if they can not afford it.
again,, yuck

my 2 cents,,,


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I am just stunned at the heated response to the idea of knitting in church. Don't people go to church to worship, to be at peace with God and their neighbors, to hear a message? Do people really go there to look around to see what other people are doing? Is that really the time and place to judge others? The very idea seems the very opposite of why people should be there in the first place. Look to yourselves, you who criticize others, look to yourselves! I will have no single person tell me what offends God and what doesn't.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I take my knitting with me everywhere (even church), unless I believe it would cause offense. Such as; If I am going to something where the focus is on others, or someone specific ie: Birthday parties, funerals, dinners with friends, etc. 

Interesting though.... people at church, after first being a little shocked, have now become very interested and encouraging, even our pastor, and some are now bringing their hand work, even 1 gentleman.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Gabriell comment made me think of a long ago bit I read.
Readers Digest??
some one said, we oftenn see knitters in public, w/ partial itemsssss, but they don't have finished!!
odd that we would carry along w/ the needles a finished product, ya??


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

You are right that was very harsh. Do not leave the KP if it is something that you enjoy. You are not the one that should leave for awhile. I am sorry that some people say things before they think.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Why are the people in church watching you knit instead of listen to the preacher. If knitting bothers them that is their problem not yours.


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I knit through my father's memorial service. And yes I do take my knitting to church when I go. I find it easier to pay attention when I'm doing something with my hands, so I absorb more.

There have been cultures all through the ages where knitting was appropriate at church, maybe not huge cultures, but there none the less.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal
"I can't imagine anyone ill bred enough to knit in church...."
I think this comment is uncalled for and just plain rude.
[/quote said:


> AMEN! When I was new here, I wrote something that was quite innocent but because it had an exclamation point behind it, it was misinterpreted by TG and I received a very nasty PM. I felt like crying too but ignored her advice to leave KP, knowing that there're always a few bad apples in every bushel... Say no to bullies and Keep knitting wherever you're comfortable.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh please don't leave. What people say is just their own ideas -- and they may even change their minds a minute later.

As to where I myself do not knit, I do not take knitting to my cancer support group, for example, because I want to be fully available to anyone who is speaking; I need to be able to look the speaker in the eye, and to notice his/her gestures and body language.


----------



## Mary60 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think its "ill bred" whatever that means, to knit in church because you can still hear what the minister says.I take my knitting to Drs. office to keep from being bored to tears while waiting.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

6M2Creations said:


> I'll bring my knitting to friends' houses if it's an easy pattern and I don't need to pay too much attention to it. They all know I knit and don't have a problem with it. If it's a complicated pattern then I only do it when I know I won't be interrupted so I don't have to tink or frog it.
> 
> My knitting is always with me in case I can get a few rows in while waiting at the doctor's office, in line at the post office..... I've often been able to strike up some interesting conversations because of it.


People have knit for centuries while walking or sitting. The pouches attached to their waistbands or belts held the end of one needle so they could manipulate the yarn and other needle more quickly. I think that we should encourage the use of our time with this worthwhile occupation of our time rather than on the mindless waste of it being spent on texting and on the phone whenever there're a few minutes free.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Several people knit at my daughter's church, during the service, and nobody else seems to mind. I, the visitor, thought it was odd!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was called for Jury Selection recently (Ct.). Printed instructions said not to bring knitting needles in the "dangerous weapons" section...can you imagine?

Yes, I can. It didn't say I couldn't bring knitting or needles with me, so dumb me did, and when I went through the security check point had it taken away from me. Was told I could either surrender or take back to my car. Since I didn't have time to return to parking garage had to give up not only my needles, but the project I was working on as well. I try to make myself feel better by thinking maybe someone in the courthouse now has a nice pair of knitpicks needles and enough alpaca to make a scarf!

C


----------



## EmpathicMind (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a male who knits, and I've found that most public places are kind of risky, so I generally just keep my knitting at home.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my office


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't leave KP it is only one persons opinion. You should do what you feel is best for you not someone else


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i remember once when i was making my lil sis an afghan 4 Christmas & the time was getting WAY 2 short. i was so afraid i wouldnt get it done in time
every1 was cheering me on, especially a close friend
they came over 2 visit 1 night & watch a special on TV w/us
of curse i kept working on the afghan
she had the audacity -- in MY home 2 tell me 2 put it down & pay attention to her!!!
guess that didnt go over well, did it, when i told her 2 stuff it & go home & pout re: it there!
so, that next week we went over 2 their place 4 a BBQ & yup, u guessed it -- my knitting went w/me!
i was just WAITING 4 her 2 say something re: it, but 2 my surprise she didnt say a word ... till we were ready 2 leave. then she piped up -- *will u ever get that stupid thng done so we can have a decent conversation?*
*sure i'll get it done, but u can bet ur booties -- that i will never make 4 u -- i will be working on something else. u really need 2 get a hobby urself*
needless 2 say, friendship fizzled out. o well lolol


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Bye!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary60 said:


> I don't think its "ill bred" whatever that means, to knit in church because you can still hear what the minister says.I take my knitting to Drs. office to keep from being bored to tears while waiting.


ill-bred
adj
badly brought up; lacking good manners

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ill-bred


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I was called for Jury Selection recently (Ct.). Printed instructions said not to bring knitting needles in the "dangerous weapons" section...can you imagine?
> 
> Yes, I can. It didn't say I couldn't bring knitting or needles with me, so dumb me did, and when I went through the security check point had it taken away from me. Was told I could either surrender or take back to my car. Since I didn't have time to return to parking garage had to give up not only my needles, but the project I was working on as well. I try to make myself feel better by thinking maybe someone in the courthouse now has a nice pair of knitpicks needles and enough alpaca to make a scarf!
> 
> C


I was called to jury duty for the first time in my life in Sept. of this year. I figured I wouldn't be able to take my needles in, so I didn't bring my knitting. 
As it turned out, they didn't have any rules against it. Met a couple of other knitters knitting - I was jealous.
We weren't called for a trial or anything so my jury duty was shortlived.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I know of someone who is in his eighties now who used to sit in the back of the church with his friends and play cards. His father was the minister!


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a very religious attitude to be calling one of God's people ill bred. This is precisely why I don't go to church, too many holier than thou folks there.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

u mean they didnt give them back when u left??
i'd b doing some serious squawking!!



cindye6556 said:


> I was called for Jury Selection recently (Ct.). Printed instructions said not to bring knitting needles in the "dangerous weapons" section...can you imagine?
> 
> Yes, I can. It didn't say I couldn't bring knitting or needles with me, so dumb me did, and when I went through the security check point had it taken away from me. Was told I could either surrender or take back to my car. Since I didn't have time to return to parking garage had to give up not only my needles, but the project I was working on as well. I try to make myself feel better by thinking maybe someone in the courthouse now has a nice pair of knitpicks needles and enough alpaca to make a scarf!
> 
> C


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree, but if its a church meeting not a service I have taken my knitting/crocheting to keep from being bored and keeps me from volunteering so much also.and my hands are already busy usually making lap robes for the church to take to sick and shut ins.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

That was harsh. Your ears and heart do the listening. Your hands can always do the work you love. And what better use than scarves to keep the homeless warm. I used to take my latest crochet project to school district board meetings. Only way I could stay awake. I have a bag I keep in my car with a work in progress dish cloth for those times I have to wait in line for anything. Idle hands......etc etc etc


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Perhaps everyone thought you meant "during the service". Before or after the actual service would be a great way to get together and enjoy............even if you don't how to knit and just want to watch.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> u mean they didnt give them back when u left??
> i'd b doing some serious squawking!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, lost and gone forever. I even said to guard "but I can take them on the plane with me. His reply was does this look like an airplane to you? Those are considered a weapon."


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> A funeral or a visitation in a funeral home.


I wonder why a funeral or visitation is more important than a church service? This whole thing might have been just an interesting survey till folks started "having their feelings hurt" and labeling others opinions as "nasty harsh statements"
would be a relief if participants could just listen to the other opinions.

My knitting goes everywhere but the bathroom and the operating room so far.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't be so touchy. I am SURE she was referring to knitting during services. After, with the group IS a GOOD thing. Thank you for thinking of others, it is a good example for all of us.
Please do not leave KP, you just took her post in the wrong way. Rethink it.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> had to give up not only my needles, but the project I was working on as well. I try to make myself feel better by thinking maybe someone in the courthouse now has a nice pair of knitpicks needles and enough alpaca to make a scarf!


NO WAY!! I'd've whipped those needles out so fast he'd've thought I was drawing swords! NO way would I have given up the project! Needles yes.. and the need to frog a few rows later onto other needles, but at least I would still have kept the alpaca! LOL


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

shoulda given him a good poke w/a needle then said, *yep, ur absolutely right, but ur NOT getting that yarn! what am i gonna do w/that? strangle someone?* lolol



cindye6556 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > u mean they didnt give them back when u left??
> ...


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't leave us. Perhaps you meant that you knit BEFORE church services. You said that you don't knit once services begin.

I love to knit and would knit 24/7 if I could. I knit before a play begins (but not during, and not if we come with others), in doctors' waiting rooms, when I'm a passenger on a bus, in a car, etc. I don't knit when I am visiting or have visitors to my home (I would love to, but I feel that it would be rude). If I could knit in the dark, I would knit during a movie in a theater.

And, yes, I suspect that many people text and even listen to sports or music surreptitiously. Unfortunately, it's harder to hide knitting.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

outllet said:


> I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.


I am so sorry! I agree tht she was beyond rude and inconsiderate, but I hate to see you leave because SHE is ill mannered.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

outlet!! please dont go!!
if i'd quit every time i've been dis'd here i'd been gone ages ago
i've been called everything under the sun, either here in the open or PM
got 2 the point decided it was THEIR insecurity & problem, not gonna let it be mine
too bad we cant hit the iggy button like in a chat room -- iggy button = ignore so u wont c them any more
wouldnt that b great??
so u just sit ur keester down & stick it out w/us, u hear me gal??
lolol



outllet said:


> I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It was really ok, didn't really care for the yarn (bad color choice) and didn't have bail money....lol


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 9, 2012)

I knit everywhere except the bathroom, its always with me and if I stop anywhere I knit. I never knit in church because I would never set foot in one; unless its for its architecture and it it meant meeting someone like Tennessee Gal then I'm glad I never will and I am including when I'm dead.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I'm in total agreement about not knitting in church as well as knitting when visiting, unless everybody agrees it's OK -- if it can be considered disrespectful and inconsiderate to knit while you're supposed to be giving a friend your attention, then it follows (for me, anyway) that I need to be giving my attention in church services. Kids do what they see adults doing. We need to be setting good examples (and teaching them to knit, of course! "-) )


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't take my knitting anywhere that I need to pay close personal attention. I do take my knitting anywhere I have free time on my hands. I have taken my knitting to the Chapel where I sit with Jesus and exchange love and lifes experances while I knit and pray. I Have taken it in the parish church but never knit during Mass because I want to give myself and my attention to the Lord. I also put myself and my attention into my knitting and I think both have there time and place when I use common sence. Happy knitting!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

outllet said:


> I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.


Please don't leave us. She is showing her "ill breeding" Tennessee Gal she may be, but southern lady she isn't and gives all of us that were born and raised in the south a bad name. Her parents (especially mom) would probably roll over in their graves if they knew how she was behaving. My mom, God bless her always said you pay for your raising, and it will show it's self when you least expect it to.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think an apology was in order rather than a "bye." Clearly there was a misunderstanding as to when she was knitting at the church, etc., but I agree the comment was rather harsh in any context. As to where I knit, mostly at home or waiting someplace if the project isn't too cumbersome. Used to knit when commuting on the bus in my working out of the home days. Knit among family members but not if someone is visiting or vice versa.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

How rude.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't go to church so that's not an issue for me. I'm not in the bathroom long enough to be bothered. I take my knitting or crochet everywhere I might be waiting a bit but don't take it when we are going to visit someone or out to dinner or a movie. Breeding has NOTHING to do with ANYTHING and shouldn't be mentioned.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

My doctor is used to my kniting and always wants to know what I'm kniting this time. I made him a pair of socks. Also, my cardio doctor agreed to take my out of network insurance as payment so I make him a nice pair of hunting socks. They both loved it. Whenever I know I will have down time waiting for appointments etc. I take my kniting I do take my kniting to my sister's house when visiting, she doesn't seem to mind one bit.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

You didn't make it clear that you didn't knit during the service. Please don't take offence.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Outlet: "
# ^ 
Nov 11, 12 12:22:34
outllet
Joined: Jul 3, 12
Messages: 25
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Chicago

I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself.

Please do yourself a favor by trying not to be so touchy. No one intends to insult your parents, or probably you; it was just a poor choice of words on her part. But your threats of leaving are unnecessary. This is a fun group where we all learn a lot.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Too bad TG can't be blocked for being rude (which shows that she's ill-bred) and nasty.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

How many times have you looked around in church to see what the noise was and see someone actually snoring. I don't believe that God would look down and condemn us for knitting while listening to the sermon, after all most of us are knitting something for the less fortunate which is what he asked of us. I have not personally taken my knitting as their is usually one or another young one to be kept 'entertained' till it's time for sunday school. I hope the harsh words from some will not send some of our valued members packing their knitting and heading off this site. There must be room for all perspectives or we will be no better than the dictators and disidants causing so much heartache around the world. Off my soapbox now and hope all have take a few minutes to reflect on ll/ll and what it was all about.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

it's funny & it's sad & it's terrible all @the same time

some1 can ask a very simple off the cuff question & it gets turned all catty-wallered, upside down, opinionated, controversial, political, mean spirited & i dont kno all what so that ppl get irritated, mad, spiteful, hurt feelings & just plain leave

is this all KP is about any more? i thought we were supposed to be adults -- giving, sharing, helping each other, not just the opposite

i must admit, there r days i just dont bother looking in here any more & then when i do, i'm selective of the topics i even bother 2 open any more

& ppl wonder y i'd luv 2 live up in the hills ALONE, be a hermit -- make that herm-ette!! lol


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> This comment is inappropriate no matter what time of the day, what building, sanctuary or annex, who's speaking, looking or being self-righteous. Tennessee Gal might have caused a lot less riff is she said she doesn't knit in church. By saying outlet is ill-bred, she not only attacks her personally, she attacks her parents. On the other hand, I don't think TG meant to do that, but by being careless in her choice of words, feelings have been hurt. Please, voice your opinions, but not your attacks.
> 
> 
> Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> This comment is inappropriate no matter what time of the day, what building, sanctuary or annex, who's speaking, looking or being self-righteous. Tennessee Gal might have caused a lot less riff is she said she doesn't knit in church. By saying outlet is ill-bred, she not only attacks her personally, she attacks her parents. On the other hand, I don't think TG meant to do that, but by being careless in her choice of words, feelings have been hurt. Please, voice your opinions, but not your attacks.
> 
> 
> Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll try again......Well said...........Amen :thumbup:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Now I'll try it again, the above comment was in agreement with knovice knitter. :?


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought that was a little harsh to, I wouldnt leave KP for that reason, you know u are doing it for a good cause and not doing the service and that is all that matters.


outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually being a little HD( not the AD part) and never being able to sit still for long, knitting helps me concentrate on the message at church. I am a pastor's wife and the calming effect of knitting helps me sit through many a service and meeting without getting hyper or impatient. So knitting can calm the antsy person and actually enjoy church and meetins.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


Sorry TG, but you seem the most ill-bred of all.


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

God is your husband lame or what? I would take it visiting and ask if it was okay or no. As long as I was not ignoring them I don't see why it would not be okay.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

it goes everywhere except church and bathroom i figure if i can talk to my dh,watch tv and knit at the same time i can pay attention to only two things easily


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

We had a minister a few years back with teenage girls and they were in the choir, knitting away when not singing! If the PK's can do it, why can't we?


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I take my projects everywhere. I just stop when there is a service started or something that should have complete attention for respect.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't imagine taking my knitting to the doctors or a hospital where the bacteria and viruses are growing on everything. I worked in a medical clinic and would never take my knitting to work. Yuck!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Hyacinth Bucket is a judgmental twit. Interesting to see the attitude of the person who has her as an avatar.

Don't any of us let ourselves get bullied off KP. It is not an exclusive club. All the civil people here are so supportive of one another, and such wonderful sharing educators, we should be working at expanding our numbers.

People who make snarky remarks designed to diminish other people are - um - perhaps ill mannered?

Yeah, I just made a snarky remark. Yeah, ill mannered in some people's eyes, funny to others. We all get our attitudes from the way we are brought up. I guess too much Phyllis Diller, Fred Allen, and Rodney Dangerfield in my past.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Where did all these rude, harsh knitters come from?????


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Where did all these rude, harsh knitters come from?????


It all started with Tennessee Girl on page 1...


----------



## Cynthia Knits and Prays (Oct 29, 2012)

We knit in Church, too! Every Thurs. morning and night to make Prayer Shawls. Fun, friendship and opportunity to serve our Lord and help others! So, Tennessee Gal, many of us knit and are most certainly NOT ill-bred. Please Outlet don't let one comment make u leave KP....there are many of us who think u are doing good! Cindy Knits & Prays at McEachern First United Methodist Church, Powder Springs, Georgia (and I am a graduate from Mississippi University for Women) Bless your heart Tennessee Gal


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I would never knit in church - at least - not during a service. I had to give a talk at a ladies club and someone in the front row knitted all the time I was speaking. It really got on my nerves as the needles occasionally clicked and i felt she was not in the least bit interested in what I was saying. But there - it takes all sorts.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh please, folks, life is way too short....


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

knezmom said:


> Knitnutty said:
> 
> 
> > Where did all these rude, harsh knitters come from?????
> ...


I know, but why?? If someone doesn't agree is it OK to be nasty?? Very sad.


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


TG you are just trolling now!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Could we maybe focus on knitting more and on 
misunderstandings less?


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Church and the bathroom are the two places I feel I would never take my knitting. The rest of the universe is up to my mood of the day. LOL


ditto


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't take mine to the Kingdom Hall (where I go instead of church). To the one who takes knitting to church: I think the one who was harsh misunderstood when you said you take your knitting to chuch and I think they thought you knit during the service. Ignore them and continue taking it to knit with the others. Knitting scarves for the homeless is a good thing. I take mine to friends houses because they know me well and don't mind my doing so. I've asked them before doing so. It goes to the doctor's office, dentinsts office and anywhere that I have to sit and wait. I wouldn't care if friends brought their knitting or crocheting to my house. Now, beading I wouldn't take anywhere. Too many little pieces and too spread out while doing it. I wouldn't take it to the movies, a play, a concert or the supermarket. Common-sense is the watch-word!


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't take mine to the Kingdom Hall (where I go instead of church). To the one who takes knitting to church: I think the one who was harsh misunderstood when you said you take your knitting to chuch and I think they thought you knit during the service. Ignore them and continue taking it to knit with the others. Knitting scarves for the homeless is a good thing. I take mine to friends houses because they know me well and don't mind my doing so. I've asked them before doing so. It goes to the doctor's office, dentist's office and anywhere that I have to sit and wait. I wouldn't care if friends brought their knitting or crocheting to my house. Now, beading I wouldn't take anywhere. Too many little pieces and too spread out while doing it. I wouldn't take it to the movies, a play, a concert or the supermarket. Common-sense is the watch-word!


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

Outllet - don't let one person's insensitive remark ruin something you enjoy.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I think it's something each person has to decide on their own, and what their comfort level is. I take mine with me everyplace. I usually have some sort of small project in my purse that I can work on depending on the circumstances. About the only place (other than the bathroom) I wouldn't knit is at a football game and in my barn! I take it to the bowling alley with me, to doctor's appointments, just about any place I know I might have to spend waiting. In fact just by taking it to bowling I now know of 4 different women that have started to knit, and we share all the good and bad that has happened with our projects durning the past week.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I think it's something each person has to decide on their own, and what their comfort level is. I take mine with me everyplace. I usually have some sort of small project in my purse that I can work on depending on the circumstances. About the only place (other than the bathroom) I wouldn't knit is at a football game and in my barn! I take it to the bowling alley with me, to doctor's appointments, just about any place I know I might have to spend waiting. In fact just by taking it to bowling I now know of 4 different women that have started to knit, and we share all the good and bad that has happened with our projects durning the past week.


I know that football is revered far and wide but don't consider football (or any other sport) and knitting to be mutually exclusive. I myself have (gasp!) knitted at many a football game. LOL, IF any sport should be hands-off for knitting, it would be BASEBALL. . . . .


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Once I started running into rude and contentious comments on this topic, I stopped reading the rest.

First of all, Eleanor Roosevelt knit mittens for the poor, and she knit just about everywhere but state dinners -- including during her stint on the United Nations Declaration on Human Rights committee. Everyone, everywhere knew her motives and knew that she was not ignoring the surroundings or the people around her but was being very productive with both of her tasks.

For myself, knitting in public helps me stay focused and calmer -- keeps my restless energy being directed and busy to keep it from making my mind wander from conversations or people. Or get irritable when there the conversation gets boring or divisive --  think, after TG dinner with some of those relatives.

As for knitting in church -- which seems to have upset some people so much -- if people can understand the charitable motive behind my knitting things to keep others warm and give them an emotional lift, then surely God understands. In fact, I'd think He'd understand even if folks in the congregation didn't. I'm wondering which I should actually be concerned with.

As for where I wouldn't knit -- in the bathroom for sure!! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!! But also, any place that would keep me busy -- working with my hands and/or moving around. But I take it with me most places -- even to movies so I can knit through the previews, to the grocery store for times when I'm caught in a long waiting line, to the clothing store while my husband tries on things, etc.

As for this being Knitting Paradise, maybe I have a different view of what Paradise means. To me, this is often more like Knitting Earth. The perfect Paradise is flawed at times. With the seemingly bad manners and self-righteous attitudes that seem to arise here, I try very hard to be patient. I've been flamed a few times, and I just won't rise to the bait. Perhaps the flamer just doesn't know how to word things gracefully or was in a hurry and didn't think about a choice of words -- I know that oftentimes things I've said didn't come out exactly as I've meant them to. Or, perhaps the flamer really IS a very rude person -- in which case, I'm not going to stoop to their level.

Peace, out.


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanted to reply to the part where you think they can't be paying attention to you. When I was in school (many moons ago) I would crochet in class - history - and my teacher had reservations about it. I explained that it helped me concentrate on what she was saying and she agreed to see how I did on my tests regarding the lectures she gave that I was crocheting during. Since I always got an A on the quizes and tests she agreed that it must help. For me, if I don't keep my hands busy my mind will sometimes start to wander and then I'm not hearing what is being said. I'm sure it is different for everyone.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i knit @my fav watering hole. they have never given me any grief over it, nor the ones that sit there reading a good book, or work on other crafts
all venues are fair game as far as i'm concerned


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

good manners seem to be out of style....you go to visit someone not to knit in their face....shame on you...yes, doc office, etc. are waiting rooms....


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I've only ready about half the replies to this query but it's more than enough. It seems like we're veering away from the initial question, which is:

Is There a Place You Wouldn't Take Your Knitting?

Note that it says "You". Just because one person wouldn't take her/his knitting somewhere doesn't make it off-limits for everyone else. There is also reason to believe that there are differences from one country/region/culture to another. It's a personal thing and each person should exercise common sense and consider what constitutes good manners in the particular situation.


----------



## chelemm (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't take my knitting out when I go and work out either at the gym or on my bike. However, I do have it with me for when ever I get a rest.


----------



## Loraia (Nov 2, 2012)

I take my yarn everywhere. I may not haul it from it's tote bag, but it is there. I knit in the theater, waiting in line at the pharmacy (and polling booth). I crochet in the car and the waiting room. Yarn is in my hands in the stadium seats at games and races. If I am with others who play with yarn at the coffee shop, I haul my project from the darkness of the tote bag. I have taught new stitches and learned new cast on methods while waiting for the laundry. I crochet in church with wooden needles during the sermon making prayer shawls and plarn mats for the homeless. The pastor thinks it is a wonderful extension of ministry- idle hands ARE the devil's workshop.
God bless and play with yarn to keep the devil away.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I knit in church, but I don't knit during the service.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I am sure no one intended to hurt anyones feelings in this subject. This is NOVEMBER 11TH. and we all have PEACE on our minds.

Happy knitting everyone - wherever you knit!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

conch72 said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's something each person has to decide on their own, and what their comfort level is. I take mine with me everyplace. I usually have some sort of small project in my purse that I can work on depending on the circumstances. About the only place (other than the bathroom) I wouldn't knit is at a football game and in my barn! I take it to the bowling alley with me, to doctor's appointments, just about any place I know I might have to spend waiting. In fact just by taking it to bowling I now know of 4 different women that have started to knit, and we share all the good and bad that has happened with our projects durning the past week.
> ...


The only reason I don't take to football games is, having had too many "beer baths" it's just not worth it! LOL


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Wish I'd said this, because it's what I was alluding to.



Loraia said:


> I crochet in church with wooden needles during the sermon making prayer shawls and plarn mats for the homeless. The pastor thinks it is a wonderful extension of ministry- idle hands ARE the devil's workshop.
> God bless and play with yarn to keep the devil away.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Once I started running into rude and contentious comments on this topic, I stopped reading the rest.
> 
> First of all, Eleanor Roosevelt knit mittens for the poor, and she knit just about everywhere but state dinners -- including during her stint on the United Nations Declaration on Human Rights committee. Everyone, everywhere knew her motives and knew that she was not ignoring the surroundings or the people around her but was being very productive with both of her tasks.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Having given a lot of thought to this since it's gotten to be rather mean and cruel here on this particular subject this is just my 2 cents:

We might all think that since we're "anonymous" we can say anything and not really think about how it might affect other people. We may not mean to be short, mean or cruel, but to some folks we might come across that way. So maybe we all need to take a deep breath and think twice before we post something. Just a thought.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I believe she meant during services. There was a lady who knitted during our choir practice that was held after services (she had a beautiful voice and no one was offended.) But during services is another matter, as we are all there to worship. But, after services I would think would be fine. I'm sure that's what she meant and that she didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Gracious, you don't have to leave KP. If it's okay with whoever is with you, it's okay. Nobody's offended, so it's fine.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Boy, I didn't think I would be starting a knitting war here. I stated that I brought knitting with me just about everywhere. I meant thet it was discreetly in my purse. I knit in the car on the way to places and while waiting for appointments etc. Not in church meant while services were going on. At friends houses I always ask if they mind it I work on a small project, ie socks or mitts. These are good friends. Often we play games or cards instead. Please be kind and say that you would or wouldn't and not cast stones on others who feel differently than you. Thanks all for your comments. It has given me food for thought.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


In a church I attended when we lived in Iowa the Pastors wifes sister came to visit and she sat and counted cross-stitched thru the whole church service. I thought that was odd.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Everywhere but a church service, funeral, wedding, etc. Car, waiting rooms, meetings, visiting (I say, "I'm listening," and I do contribute to the conversation, and no one has ever been offended.), even in the "holding pen" before some surgery (the nice nurse placed my IV so I could knit), and yea even DURING some minor toe surgery in a doctor's office. Everyone makes jokes and no one seems to care.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Knitangel said:


> I bet people text in church, surruptitiously. Most teenagers are glued to their phones and other technology 24/7.
> 
> Have you taken a look at those congregants who sit in the back rows looking down as if they are reading or praying. I have often wondered how many people even have discreet ear pieces to listen to music during sermons.
> 
> ...


In our church I've noticed a lot of I-phones in use. When my daughter (an adult) started bringing hers, I questioned her and she showed me she has the Bible on it and when pastor is referring to a specific passage they go to that, and can even make notes about it (by texting, of course). Now I'm not saying that everybody that has their phone in hand is making sermon notes. I'm sure there are those who take advantage of the times and are playing games or texting a friend, or whatever. I guess it's an honor system the church allows.


----------



## LouWonna (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the attention span of a gnat...I think knitting or crocheting would help in church, but have never worked up the nerve to do it, in case my Gramma (who raised me) would rise up from her eternal rest and thump my melon. While it would be good to see her...man I can't even imagine the looks she'd give me. Makes my nerves crawl, and she was a kind, loving person, but old-time Norwegian!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I ALWAYS have my needlework With Me. Whether I get something out depends on how I feel about the situation and the length of time that is available. I don't do work in Worship or Sermon time but if it is a class I pay much better attention if I have my hands busy. I zone out during Sermon time I rarely ever remember anything at all. So I wish I could knit as I remember things better then. Otherwise no where is off limits if I think it ok. Someone else is free to tell me otherwise, And if it is their place I may cease. I have had soooo many opportinities to bless people with showing them something they have never seen before as I do such odd things with my needlework. Yesterday at the family gathering after the funeral I brought out my Armenian Needlelace work and the lady sitting near me was fascinated and wanted to know all about it. Make a nice conversation starter at times also as people ask what you are making. The nurse would not let me take my tatting into the OR but I did get to do it in the presurgery room. And my knitting too. Actually taught a surgeon how to tat one time on an office visit. He was thrilled to learn as he said he needed something to keep his hands nimble between times. If you never do it out then you miss a great deal of interesting people and conversations....


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

TexCat said:


> Church and the bathroom are the two places I feel I would never take my knitting. The rest of the universe is up to my mood of the day. LOL


I agree, and would add not to a funeral, a wake or other calling hours for a deceased ( but it would be difficult).


----------



## gnelson (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree. The church is a place of worship, learning and doing those things that develop us spirtually and enhance our relationship with our Lord. When we need Gods guidance, word and mercy, we want his undivided attention in our appeal for him to help us. We should do more than that in his place of worship. Knitting and cell phones will not and can not give us what the Lord can. Not a sermon. Just food for thought. Happy Knitting


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

If you take knitting anywhere where you have to concentrate, you are not giving your attention to the people you are with. This is extremely bad manners. Leave the needles at home; also, many people find knitting very distracting and annoying. I just knit at home with the TV or radio.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Please do't feel bad. We are all different. I take mine to appts.(even knitted in exam room while I waited for Dr. and it reminded him of his mother,positive). I take it to family's home and to church to knit in the car while I wait for others to come out. All of us who knit for charity know you are doing a good thing and I don't feel improper to knit at coffee hour. Please keep the spirit.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Please do't feel bad. We are all different. I take mine to appts.(even knitted in exam room while I waited for Dr. and it reminded him of his mother,positive). I take it to family's home and to church to knit in the car while I wait for others to come out. All of us who knit for charity know you are doing a good thing and I don't feel improper to knit at coffee hour. Please keep the spirit.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Please do't feel bad. We are all different. I take mine to appts.(even knitted in exam room while I waited for Dr. and it reminded him of his mother,positive). I take it to family's home and to church to knit in the car while I wait for others to come out. All of us who knit for charity know you are doing a good thing and I don't feel improper to knit at coffee hour. Please keep the spirit.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't now where all these replies came from as I only hit the button once. Oh, well. I guess maybe I got my eyes opened a bit too but most people I know think it is just a part of me.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I think it's something each person has to decide on their own, and what their comfort level is. I take mine with me everyplace. I usually have some sort of small project in my purse that I can work on depending on the circumstances. About the only place (other than the bathroom) I wouldn't knit is at a football game and in my barn! I take it to the bowling alley with me, to doctor's appointments, just about any place I know I might have to spend waiting. In fact just by taking it to bowling I now know of 4 different women that have started to knit, and we share all the good and bad that has happened with our projects durning the past week.


I have been on many theater and church boards (there's more similarity there tah one one would imagine) and always had my knitting going. If I knew there were going to be controversial issues I took easy knitting but anyone could have seen how I felt by the manner in which I held my needles and the speed with which I knit. That jabbing motion probably gave me away, too!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

We knit at church regularly, in one of the conference rooms. Certainly not during services as that would distract others and dishonors the reason we go. What's an hour away from the needles? Knitting in the bathroom.... I don't think so. 
My DH's 92-year old aunt knits when we visit, if that keeps her spry, why not. She too honors the Lord and leaves her knitting in the car during Mass.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

We have a very close congregation and often we knit or crochet while listening to the teacher. Since no one is offended it is not ill mannered in our group. We also knit for various charity organizations. We have different situations so what may be rude or bad manners for some is perfectly acceptable for others.


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it is on par....knitting and texting while carrying on (or attempting) a conversation with someone in front of you.....Just my opinion....


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


No, please don't leave because of that comment. I'd be willing to bet that almost every KPer felt that comment to be very judgemental and arrogant.

I no longer attend church, although I do miss the moments of silent meditation with the organ quietly playing, and the occasional minister with intelligent, thoughtful messages that you could really THINK about, and Learn something from.

The reason I don't attend church any longer is exactly because of that kind of attitude and speech. I've experienced as much of it in church as I have in the office/work world - and that was bad
. 
No where else have I encountered such rudeness and selfishness, pushing people out of church, because they knew they were not welcome, only the money they put into the plate was welcome. Sad commentary.


----------



## Jopett (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Outlet, Please don't leave KP. You are as titled to your opinion as anyone else. I think the comment aws rather unkind too, just ignore it.


----------



## mrshinkydink (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't take my knitting to church, but I sat next to a lady once who did. She was knitting a prayer shawl for her sister. She thought the extra prayers would help!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Come to think of it...perhaps if more ministers would present sermons that actually taught anything, or gave a person Anything to actually think over, instead of the usual claptrap, soothing the conscience of the wealthy and powerful in the church, and thanking them for their job, or if the minister was as moral and upstanding as they should be, people would be too intellectually engaged to be able to concentrate on knitting. Too often they are no more moral than the least of the congregation, and I know this from first hand experience, over and over. @@


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Outlet,Please don't cry and please don't leave K.P. Afterall you said you didn't knit during service but the coffee hour afterwards. I have seen women at a church I used to attend knit during service but that's not something I would do.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


 :shock: :shock:  I cannot believe you said this! They are knitting for the homeless in that parish is what I gathered. but since you did, I am gonna tell you it was rude!

and while I am stating my mind, just what is the difference in your Kindle and knitting needles?

I am 'challenged' and end up waiting so much of the time and get so irritated that I take whatever I please to pass the time and where ever I choose to take it.. ereader, 7"tv on batteries, knitting, crocheting, and tablet when I get one, I have a back pack on my chair, holds lots of stuff......and besides, this is a personal preference question, there is no right or wrong.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


 :shock: :shock:  I cannot believe you said this! They are knitting for the homeless in that parish is what I gathered. but since you did, I am gonna tell you it was rude! Being from same place as you, I can do this. Southern ladies should have manners


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

conch72 said:


> I've only ready about half the replies to this query but it's more than enough. It seems like we're veering away from the initial question, which is:
> 
> Is There a Place You Wouldn't Take Your Knitting?
> 
> Note that it says "You". Just because one person wouldn't take her/his knitting somewhere doesn't make it off-limits for everyone else. There is also reason to believe that there are differences from one country/region/culture to another. It's a personal thing and each person should exercise common sense and consider what constitutes good manners in the particular situation.


A very sensible reply. My reaction may have been harsh also. I've seen and heard so many judgemental attitudes expressed that I want to ask why the world is getting SO bossy that people think they can tell others what is right for them.

Each person needs to decide for their own self what is right and appropriate; and if knitting in church offends someone, they can look the other direction and pay attention to the minister their selves instead of the knitting.

I like the line from one of Hank Williams Jr.'s songs: "I'm for, not looking for something to make us mad..."


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't you dare leave KP!! yes it was harsh and rude and I did a post to that effect. You are doing good, and don't cry, hold that head up.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I would not take knitting to church, funerals, weddings, graduations, or various other types of programs or concerts. I would not take knitting when visiting at someone's house (unless they were a knitter and I was invited over to knit). Also I would not take knitting to the bathroom. I do not knit when I have people over to my house (unless I am having them over to knit - if they are knitters, of course). I DO take knitting to doctor's offices or hospital waiting areas, etc. and I DO take knitting with me when traveling to knit in the car (if I'm not driving, of course) and to knit in the hotel room, etc.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


I agree.


----------



## mrshinkydink (Aug 30, 2011)

I just want to say that nobody at my church thought anything of it when they saw this lady knitting away - during a sermon. We have a lady pastor and even she thought it was a good idea. It's all about dong the Lord's work, afterall. Of course, this is a simple Mennonite church in the Midwest not a Baptist church in the South.


----------



## leighbaetzcraft (May 22, 2011)

I think we are judged by our actions, not our intentions. Knitting at a religious occasion or with non-knitters might result in a judgement we are not happy with, regardless of our reason to knit. Perhaps if the congregation knew why the attendees were knitting, there would be a greater respect for all the charity knitting that is done. None the less, some people, such as my MIL, will still take offense. I can live with that.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

glad I did not read this all, 60 plus yrs ago!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

stotter said:


> I agree with Texcat.


Me too.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


I have taken my knitting to church before this. I was very early for the service and was working on an item that needed to be finished by a certain time. I don't think any of us would knit during the service and to imply that we would IS unkind. I have asked my minister if he minded me sitting at a meeting doing my knitting and he let me knit. Being a woman, I can do more than one thing at a time . I would never knit during Bible Study either. 
Please don't leave KP, everyone is wanted and loved, even if they don't like what others like. We are all individuals and have a right to our opinions and thoughts.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Exactly ! Well said.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

"I fear the day when technology overtakes our humanity. We will then have a generation of idiots" - Albert Einstein

If what you are doing is more important than the person you are doing it with - then you are not relating to them. Doing the same thing together can build relationship provided that is WHY you are meeting and sharing. You have to ask the question "What is my focus on here?"

That being said we must make more use of our public places e.g. take your knitting or spinnning to the park, the mall, the beach - that can begin relationships and advance the craft.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you don't knit during mass you might get strange stares. I love knitting when I have my hair done or on a long journey.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

leighbaetzcraft said:


> I think we are judged by our actions, not our intentions. Knitting at a religious occasion or with non-knitters might result in a judgement we are not happy with, regardless of our reason to knit. Perhaps if the congregation knew why the attendees were knitting, there would be a greater respect for all the charity knitting that is done. None the less, some people, such as my MIL, will still take offense. I can live with that.


But there's the problem. It is Not their business to Make those judgements. If people follow the Christian religion, they should Know we were told: judge not, lest ye also are judged. 
Many people, including your MIL (and many others) need to learn the Golden Rule: "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." In this case, and many others, I interpret that as Minding Our Own Business, and not sitting in judgement over things that don't concern us.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nowhere in Outllet's post did she say that she knitted during services, Tennessee.Gal's comment was downright rude but what many seem to forget is that she compounded it, when Outllet said she would leave, by posting "Bye". That is not the act of someone who sent that post in a thoughtless moment, she meant it. There should be no place for comments of that kind on a knitting site. Don't leave KP Outllet, there are thousands of lovely people on this site, who are kind and helpful. Tessa28


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> leighbaetzcraft said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are judged by our actions, not our intentions. Knitting at a religious occasion or with non-knitters might result in a judgement we are not happy with, regardless of our reason to knit. Perhaps if the congregation knew why the attendees were knitting, there would be a greater respect for all the charity knitting that is done. None the less, some people, such as my MIL, will still take offense. I can live with that.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Dorothy, you ARE on the right yellow brick road... go girl! :-D


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL, I was at a meeting for Room Parents (Parents that help out in the classroom) I had to give a little presentation on a Fundraising activity and one of the Moms was knitting. I only found it distracting because I wanted to ask what she was knitting . She was paying attention, probably more so than some and asked questions. I agree about most Church Services but it sounds like the knitter who knits in her Church does this at appropriate times.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Nowhere in Outllet's post did she say that she knitted during services, Tennessee.Gal's comment was downright rude but what many seem to forget is that she compounded it, when Outllet said she would leave, by posting "Bye". That is not the act of someone who sent that post in a thoughtless moment, she meant it. There should be no place for comments of that kind on a knitting site. Don't leave KP Outllet, there are thousands of lovely people on this site, who are kind and helpful. Tessa28


I didn't see that. Thank you for pointing that out and calling her on it. That was Very unkind of her, and altogether out of line.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's how out of whack things get. When I first saw the "bye" post from Tennessee Gal, I thought SHE was leaving. I twisted the whole thing around, thinking she left because we had outlet's back. Now that I look at it as TG thumbing her nose at outlet, it seems to fit her character to the tee.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > leighbaetzcraft said:
> ...


Thank you.  I've lost all patience with people who think they should run other peoples' lives for them. I'd like to ask each of them: "Who made you God?"


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

NO way would I knit in church. How could I take notes and giving the Lord 100% of my attention. Some ladys do at my church but I think is rude. I always take my knitting every time we leave the house, I never know when my husband well want to stop and talk to a friend about cars, or what ever else they talk about. I only take it i with me when the person I am visiting with k/c. We go to the Drs. alot and seem to set there forever and if I walk in without it, the nurses always ask why.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i PM'd outlet but she hasnt gotten back w/me, but i see she read it
thot i would PM her just in case she's not watching this any more & wouldnt know all of us r pulling 4 her, but she'd get the email 2 let her know she had a PM

any other's out there think that's a go?

LET'S GET HER BACK HERE!!


----------



## patc (Dec 8, 2011)

At our church we have a group that knits prayer shawls (Knit One, Pray Too). We have given hundreds away to sick or hurting people. We often knit the prayer shawls in church as a way to remind people that this ministry is available - to join or to offer a finished prayer shawl to someone who needs it.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm.. I thought there was a old saying. "Idle hands is the devils work."


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i PM'd outlet but she hasnt gotten back w/me, but i see she read it
> thot i would PM her just in case she's not watching this any more & wouldnt know all of us r pulling 4 her, but she'd get the email 2 let her know she had a PM
> 
> any other's out there think that's a go?
> ...


I hope she will stay. We need kind people with tender hearts more than we need rude, judgemental people who will purposely hurt someone's feelings in that way--on this list and anywhere else.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere. If I am at a meeting I tell the speaker and/or participants that although my hands will be busy, my mind will (always) be on task with the subject matter. I find that I can concentrate better with needles than a pencil and paper, which I use for doodling and leads to a wandering mind, mine. Some years ago when I returned to school after summer vacation I was crocheting during our faculty meeting. The Principal asked me to please put my project away and of course I did. However, with nothing in my hands to keep me busy and not fully recovered from a total knee replacement I subsequently fell asleep to the amusement of my Assistant Principal. Like I said, keeping my hands busy with needles in them (always) keeps me on task, not kidding 

My father gets annoyed because I always knit. He tells me it 'makes him nervous'. However, when we leave for our trips to the VA Hospital where he gets his eye treatments he now asks if I have my knitting with me. Go figure.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm just amazed at how such a simple question could stir up such a hornet's nest. 

It does show though that each one of us has an opinion, and obviously we aren't afraid to share it with others. I do think though that some folks have taken it to the extreme, and said things that if they looked back, or thought about it might wish they hadn't. I'm not being critical of anyone, just saying....and that being said here goes:

Tennessee.Gal you make me furious to think your opinion is the only one that matters, and that you have the last word on what is right, and proper. I would love to know who died and made you the "goddess" of what is fair, right, good and holy. I do hope you're happy because you have managed to stir up a bunch of folks that wanted to nothing but a simple discussion about places they wouldn't knit. A non-judgemental discussion, but by your poorly thought out comment of "ill-bred" you single handedly managed to hurt what seems like a very nice lady's feelings, you also managed to make a lot of other folks upset.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't go to church because I am a non believer, but I also don't judge people and I do respect others. 

TG comments are just down right rude, harsh unthoughtful, not a mistake when she replies "bye". Just ignore her self centred arrogant remarks. She is her own worst enemy and has to live with herself.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

sewquilty said:


> The OR? When I was the patient.


No but I did take mine to the ER....I knitted away while I waited for the results of my MRI!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.[/quote]

What better place to be knitting a prayer shawl? Our pastor encourages it!

(We don't knit during prayers or hymns, but announcements &
sermon, KNIT AWAY!)


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

would anyone mind if i veer off-track here for a min & shoot u guys a couple of links? just some *light* (lol) reading

see, THIS is y we need a regulation chat room so then we would b talking in real time & not chasing eamils!! know what i mean, gene? time differences wouldnt matter cuz this would still be here, i dont mean instead of, i mean ALSO


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm just amazed at how such a simple question could stir up such a hornet's nest.
> 
> It does show though that each one of us has an opinion, and obviously we aren't afraid to share it with others. I do think though that some folks have taken it to the extreme, and said things that if they looked back, or thought about it might wish they hadn't. I'm not being critical of anyone, just saying....and that being said here goes:
> 
> Tennessee.Gal you make me furious to think your opinion is the only one that matters, and that you have the last word on what is right, and proper. I would love to know who died and made you the "goddess" of what is fair, right, good and holy. I do hope you're happy because you have managed to stir up a bunch of folks that wanted to nothing but a simple discussion about places they wouldn't knit. A non-judgemental discussion, but by your poorly thought out comment of "ill-bred" you single handedly managed to hurt what seems like a very nice lady's feelings, you also managed to make a lot of other folks upset.


Beautiful. Perfectly stated. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like this has been quite the active topic! I just wanted to add that I have a cousin who is narcoleptic. She is like the 80 year old man and uses her knitting to stay awake. It may seem funny to others, but she is unable to work because of her condition and the knitting gives her the ability to participate in a few more social activities without medication.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I don't go to church because I am a non believer, but I also don't judge people and I do respect others.
> 
> TG comments are just down right rude, harsh unthoughtful, not a mistake when she replies "bye". Just ignore her self centred arrogant remarks. She is her own worst enemy and has to live with herself.


Interesting that a person who is a non-believer behaves more civilly and fairly than so many who claim to believe in Christian values. I am a Christian, but I think many of us need to shape-up and act more like it (myself included from time to time). 
Kudos to all those who treat people fairly and kindly, no matter what their religion or life philosophy is. :thumbup:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

RED2nd said:


> Looks like this has been quite the active topic! I just wanted to add that I have a cousin who is narcoleptic. She is like the 80 year old man and uses her knitting to stay awake. It may seem funny to others, but she is unable to work because of her condition and the knitting gives her the ability to participate in a few more social activities without medication.


Yes some people have many forms of disability or illness and knitting or other forms of work do help them to concentrate. It is not up to us to judge others.


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

To me, it's not important whether you knit during the service or not. I thought people attended church to make better people of themselves--if going to church has not taught you to be kind to others, especially over something like knitting, what is the purpose of attending services in the first place? Whoever called you "ill-bred" is ill-bred themselves, and a hypocrite. Let them cry and leave KP, not you.

We live in a crazy world. It's really important to speak to others lovingly, no matter their race, religion, sexuality, age, looks or physical problems. None of us know what others are dealing with inside. Be tactful, gentle and loving.

Whoever called you "ill-bred" should have the courage to offer a sincere apology for causing unnecessary pain. 

I'm tired of this conversation. I had thought that knitters were above all this. So I dare you, apologize, you might feel better.


----------



## Suzih (Jan 1, 2012)

I do go to church (when my pain eases enough to allow it) and I have seen many people with their head down and eyes closed during the entire service. I find it hard to believe they are praying the entire time, especially when a head will fall to the side and be jerked quickly upward. lol Funny how some people can snore while being awake. lol I,too, get very relaxed at church and have almost fallen asleep. I would love to knit at church as I feel that would help me to stay more alert. I watch television at home and/or carry on conversations very easily while knitting. I believe that I could easily knit and focus on the church service at the same time. I know that some people can not do more than one thing at a time but I am not one of them. I have never seen anyone at my church knit or crochet but I would be glad to join them if I did see this. I do not understand why some people think it would be rude or offensive. I would not knit while praying but would love to knit during the rest of the service. From what I have read in my Bible God did not sound like a "person" with idle hands, heart, or mind. I wonder how He would feel about this conversation or it's topic. Just thinking out-loud, not trying to cause a stir on here. Hope everyone has a great day. Sue


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


My minister said that if I knitted during the sermon, he would know that someone was awake and listening! I knit for charity and gift-giving and this is CRUNCH TIME! Another lady brought her crocheting to church this morning. It's not rude if you ask; just don't make a big thing out of it, knit something small that you don't need the directions for. I listen better to the sermon if I am using my hands or else I would be fidgeting like the kids!
So, suck up those tears, hold your head high and knit away in joy and blessings!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

dempseyleigh said:


> To me, it's not important whether you knit during the service or not. I thought people attended church to make better people of themselves--if going to church has not taught you to be kind to others, especially over something like knitting, what is the purpose of attending services in the first place? Whoever called you "ill-bred" is ill-bred themselves, and a hypocrite. Let them cry and leave KP, not you.
> 
> We live in a crazy world. It's really important to speak to others lovingly, no matter their race, religion, sexuality, age, looks or physical problems. None of us know what others are dealing with inside. Be tactful, gentle and loving.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## vchavez (Nov 11, 2012)

I take my knitting/crocheting everywhere too. (not to church nor the bathroom). It's also a great conversational starter. I've gotten to meet other crafters this way.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

When invited to someone's home, I wouldn't bring my knitting. I think the host would be offended.


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> dempseyleigh said:
> 
> 
> > To me, it's not important whether you knit during the service or not. I thought people attended church to make better people of themselves--if going to church has not taught you to be kind to others, especially over something like knitting, what is the purpose of attending services in the first place? Whoever called you "ill-bred" is ill-bred themselves, and a hypocrite. Let them cry and leave KP, not you.
> ...


 :thumbup: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

then i hope you and the others would consider PMing her & telling her that, not just just telling us?
just wondering



DorothyLWM said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > i PM'd outlet but she hasnt gotten back w/me, but i see she read it
> ...


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with tex cat. Maybe I should take it to church I might get better results especially if I'm frogging. LOL


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with tex cat. Maybe I should take it to church I might get better results especially if I'm frogging. LOL


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

just another one of God's little critters! :-D



midget4 said:


> I agree with tex cat. Maybe I should take it to church I might get better results especially if I'm frogging. LOL


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can not believe that anyone would think of someone especially a knitter as ill-bred. We do not know everyones situaton I would have hoped that you would have had kinder words for a KP'er. I guess you can add me to the ill-bred people that you know. I do wish you and your family a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been a church goer for nearly 60 years. Our priest always encouraged us to knit in church as we knitted for the homeless, the derelicts and premmie babies. It was something he openly (from the pulpit) mentioned and said the more the merrier. We never missed a sermon. I don't give a toss what other people think of me - as long as I know my heart is as pure as it can be (that's what God looks at), then the criticising public can go take a running jump. 
Having said that I don't knit in the loo or at the gym. I do knit in hospitals, doctor's surgery (they are always asking what I am currently knitting and I have even sold some of my toys in the doctor's surgery). Anywhere I am sitting - I knit. I even knit when sitting in a restaurant waiting for my meal to arrive. It's a gift God has given me and I strongly doubt he will throw me out of Heaven because I am an avid knitter.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Please do not leave it would be punishing all of us just because one person was rude. Please be the bigger person and stay.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

PM her & let HER know how you feel



midget4 said:


> Please do not leave it would be punishing all of us just because one person was rude. Please be the bigger person and stay.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Knitangel said:
> 
> 
> > I bet people text in church, surruptitiously. Most teenagers are glued to their phones and other technology 24/7.
> ...


Some of the nicest and most God-fearing people I know were sitting in the pew with me as adult Sunday School was about to begin. I saw him and his wife playing a game on their tablets. I didn't say anything as I thought they'd stop when the class began. They didn't. They continued the game. I understand games can be addictive even to the best of us. I was disturbed by the colors shining and changing rapidly for a long way down the pew and sitting next to me it was very disturbing as I tried to concentrate on what was being said. Finally, my patience worn thin by the light's disturbance, I reached over and lightly touched him on the shoulder. All I said was, "I'm sorry, But that is quite distracting." He blushed and mouthed "I'm sorry." and went on to the Sunday School lesson which he could find on his tablet. BTW - his wife was playing the game, too. Possibly they were playing against each other. I wouldn't know. I was trying to read my scriptures and listen to the Sunday School teacher.

Knitting is also a distraction for me in church during services. The needles are moving and are easily caught out of the corner of my eye with every knit or pearl. They also click, even those with bamboo or wood. Just because the clicking is softer doesn't mean I don't hear it, it's a different sound than one expects in church and even tho I am a tad hard of hearing, it's very distinctive. Why should I relinquish my seat up front or in the middle and have to relegate myself to a seat in the back where (being a tad hard of hearing) I can barely hear so someone can knit in church?

There are places knitting isn't appropriate. It's not a sin to knit in church, however, those who do are missing out. I, too, have the attention span of a gnat, but to honor my religion, I listen to the sermon. Plenty of time to do what I want after church lets out. This is just my opinion and isn't meant to offend anyone.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with this comment and have emailed the "hurt" person privately. If people are finding the need to grump - think about how they word their grumps. Too many people are being upset on this group and that isn't what we are all about. We are supposed to be encouraging each other. Okay, have our vents every now and again, but be kind in our comments. I think TennesseeGal needs to talk with a counsellor. And I'm not being nasty - I really believe there is some underlying problem there that needs to be sorted out.



midget4 said:


> Please do not leave it would be punishing all of us just because one person was rude. Please be the bigger person and stay.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> would anyone mind if i veer off-track here for a min & shoot u guys a couple of links? just some *light* (lol) reading
> 
> see, THIS is y we need a regulation chat room so then we would b talking in real time & not chasing eamils!! know what i mean, gene? time differences wouldnt matter cuz this would still be here, i dont mean instead of, i mean ALSO


But, in real time, there isn't any "edit" when we say something we decide too late that we don't want to send.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

KnitPicker brought up a really good point. If you don't have the attention span, don't do it. I grew up being able to multitask and have done so all my life. I can knit and watch tv, knit and listen at seminars, etc and I get more out of what I am listening to. I don't miss anything on tv as I am able to knit without looking at what I am doing. I mentioned before that I knit stuffed animals - 99.999% are knit and purl so the only time I really need to look at my pattern is to see what I need to do for the next row. I take a millisecond to mark my place in my pattern but other than that my knitting is just keeping my hands busy not my brain.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> PM her & let HER know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have PM her. Hope she comes back to us.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

TY knittingdragon. i'm sure ur reaching out will not go unnoticed! 



knittingdragon said:


> I agree with this comment and have emailed the "hurt" person privately. If people are finding the need to grump - think about how they word their grumps. Too many people are being upset on this group and that isn't what we are all about. We are supposed to be encouraging each other. Okay, have our vents every now and again, but be kind in our comments. I think TennesseeGal needs to talk with a counsellor. And I'm not being nasty - I really believe there is some underlying problem there that needs to be sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

My mum always used to say "Think about what you are going to say before you say it." She also said "If you can't say something nice to some, don't say anything". And another "Put brain into gear before you put your mouth on the accelerator".
And finally "Say unto others as you would want them to say unto you". (A divert from the do unt others...)



KnitPicker said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > would anyone mind if i veer off-track here for a min & shoot u guys a couple of links? just some *light* (lol) reading
> ...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

We need to be constantly considerate of how others feel, both before and after we have said our two cents worth. There are time I really feel like venting bigtime and when those times arrive I get in my car and drive into the country. Then I scream at the top of my lungs. Feels good! I dont' claim to be a goody-two-shoes, but I have been on the receiving end of some really thoughtless and vicious comments. I don't like bullies and literally that is what it is.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

with my pastor's blessing we have knitters in our church. we only knit on our prayer shawls; we sit in the back and we ask the people who sit near us if they mind. so far they have all been supportive. i get lots of knitting, and praying done in the 1 1/2 hour weekly church service!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > would anyone mind if i veer off-track here for a min & shoot u guys a couple of links? just some *light* (lol) reading
> ...


Yes and then an apology should follow, which will usually be accepted.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes and then an apology should follow, which will usually be accepted.

Yes, but to the best of anyone's knowledge there has been no apology offered or accepted.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

*But, in real time, there isn't any "edit" when we say something we decide too late that we don't want to send.*

then whatever do you do when sitting with someone and looking @ them & talking face to face? no edit button there either

(how do u do a smiley face grin w/a wink? hehehe)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

so true, it would be nice to chat 1 on 1 with some folks. I'm sure my family is wondering what has held my attention for this length of time today.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

oh no, please dont do that! you ARE doing good. I think she thought you meant during the service.
and I love the idea of the parish nurse! can you tell us more about that?



outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## junglqueen (Aug 13, 2012)

We have a open and flexible church and several people in the congregation knit during the service (myself among the most frequent)
We also have a knitting Bible Study and knit while we pray - The repetitiveness enhances the ability to focus during meditation. The other day I was in a particularly good women's service and decided to knit the great spirit in the room into the wedding garter I was making - for the bride's times when she could use a little support from her spiritual sisters. I am reminded that we are made in God's image - therefore also creators... and it is a worship and praise to use our creative talents.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes and then an apology should follow, which will usually be accepted.
> 
> Yes, but to the best of anyone's knowledge there has been no apology offered or accepted.


No it hasn't and just shows how ill mannered and arrogant this person is.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I take my knitting to church and sit in the balcony


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

and may feel 'backed into a corner,' nowwww. Let's ALL stop this, so back and forth bad mouthing. It snuffs out the good stuff here.

please.


jungle queen your post is so uplifting to me.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Dear Outlet,

Don't let someone so critical upset you. That was really a rude comment by someone who has the audacity to "judge" when she has no knowledge of why you do that. It does not deserve any attention or your time to be upset over it. Just chalk it up to someone who is REALLY ill-bred. 

I, too, have knitted in church. In my case, I was recovering from a nervous breakdown and everyone understood why I did that. I could not sit still otherwise. Don't let it drive you away from a "usually" very nice forum that you enjoy and learn from. You are doing a good work for charity and I don't know about you, but sometimes I hear/absorb more with something mindless to do in my hands. Just nerves.

God knows your heart and it is no one else's business. People like her are the very reason why some churches are failing so badly these days........TenneseeGirl really pushed my buttons....can you tell? She should be ashamed of herself!!!

As for you, Outlet, you GO girl!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am sorry if I offend any one with this commit. I do not smoke (asthma, so I could not even if I wanted to) nor do I drink more than maybe twice a year. Doing needle work helps me pass time I would have sent doing nothing. I get bored in movies. I get bored sitting at home. I get bored when I am bored. I can truthful say do not knit or crochet when you drive! It simply is not safe. As for where you are knitting it a personal think. I take mine every where, and I ask in places where I question if it is appropriate. I do believe in advertisement. How are people in this ready made society ever to be exposed to new things if we do not advertise in public. Men included! It was mostly sailors that brought many of the needle crafts home to their wives. I am proud of what I have made. If I have to be asked not to knit then I do as asked, but until then it is free reign to me. I do not believe it is rude. Manners change in times so what is acceptable today may not be tomorrow. I know in one of the 1928 book of etiquette I had in my youth said a house with two levels should have a maid for each level. I dream of the day I get one for the single story house I live in now!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

oops some thing is missing in my commit: As for when you are knitting I think it is personal.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

As I understand it the service is held in church, and the get together is held afterwards in the tea room. I taught in church, and afterwards was busy with my own small children. That was a time when you could do whatever you wished, even painting. The person who would be offended would be the Lord, and I am sure he understands. It is ill bred people who judge others, and think they are perfect. Don`t leave the group, all are friends here. seamus.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm new so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong, but I want to put my two cents worth in on where we knit. I actually do take mine everywhere, Except the bathroom. I knit on breaks at work, at doctor appts, at meetings, at home, and yes even at church. During Bible study and sometimes during services. The pass year had been very stressful with multiple health issues. Knitting helps me stay calm and I can mentally get away from my problems. My pastor knows this is why knit and he has never asked me to put my knitting away. An it's not like I can't listen while doing a simple pattern. In fact I seem to get more out of conversations and studies. Just my thoughts


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

guess some of us are ill bred, but it really doesn't matter what you think, Jesus love me as I am!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Many years ago had a lady friend of MIL that knitted everywhere she went--even in the bathroom. She loved knitting.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Many years ago had a lady friend of MIL that knitted everywhere she went--even in the bathroom. She loved knitting.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm ill-bred and rude then... I knit in church almost every Sunday. I knit prayer shawls, gifts for friends and family, items for sale and varying items for our annual bazaar. I have even knitted during a prayer with my eyes closed, but found that uncomfortable (spiritually speaking!?). I even took my knitting to a funeral. It was for one of our elders who totally accepted my church knitting. Knitting calms me and puts me in touch with my spiritual center. I did however observe the two minutes of silence this morning at 11:00 am in honor of Peace!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I feel that when I go to church, it's to spend time in prayer and sharing my hour with God, and listening to his word thru the priest. I can knit any other time, that's HIS time!
The bathroom is just wrong...
Friends, if it doesn't bother them I guess it's okay.
I knit at lunch hour with friends, and in my car or Dr's office, anywhere else I can spare a few minutes.
NOT at work!


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't leave KP over that comment, I agree that it was harsh, though.. I found several threads on here about knitting in church. One lady said that she hadn't done it but had noticed others in the congregation knitting. She asked the preacher how he felt about it, he said that it didn't bother him. Although, I don't see myself knitting during the church service, I don't see anything wrong with knitting at other church events.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Diners or cafes. It is all the same here in the USA. It is amazing how many words there are for the same thing. I really feel sorry for those who are trying to learn the English language with all of its exceptions, etc. By the way, I take my knitting with me when I know I will have to wait like at the doctor's office. Also, when taking someone else for an appointment where I have to wait for them. I take my grandson once a week to a counseling appointment that takes 1-1/2 hours. I go to the nearest fast food restaurant, purchase a milkshake or coffee or something, then sit and knit until it is time to pick him up. It is amazing how much knitting can be done in an hour and a half. I feel it would be wasted time if I weren't working on a project while waiting.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

you know, I have never seen anyone knit during church service. but I have seen plenty knit during meetings, while waiting in offices, etc. I take mine with me when I have an appointment and I anticipate that I will have to wait a while. I take it to a friend's house just to show her what I am doing, and if I know it will not bother her, I knit while we are visiting. I can visit and knit at the same time. and the best... I knit while in the car when husband is driving. It is just terrific! It keeps me from making unkind remarks about his driving! :lol:


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

jill the pill said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Sumacsew, & others, i truly do believe she needs 2 hear this herself from us, perhaps u could IM her also? several have now & if she hears all this support from ALL of us, it can only help. what do u think?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Bathroom


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

u saying ur taking a potty break??
ROFL



MzKnitCro said:


> Bathroom


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't knit in the bathroom, but I did go tothe hospital a few weeks ago, with chest pains (turned out to be just angina) and I took my knitting. Unfortunately thanks to the huge needle in my arm, (I hate needles, so to me all of them are huge) I could not use my left arm to knit. i think as long as you are not disruptive, and can still pay attention while we knit, any place is a good place.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't leave, remember your are not the rude person. To be honest I have taken my knitting to do it during staff meetings, supervisors approved, conferences, church, pastor and other members approved, I always asked. I can concentrate much better to hear a sermon, or any speaker when I have my knitting needles. So please ignore those that disapprove, remember you can't make all the people happy all the time, it is between you and God, no one has the right to put you down.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've taken mine to choir practice... got some funny looks at first, but... when the director is working with the other sections of the choir (I'm an alto), and the rest of us need to sit quietly, no reason I can't knit. they got used to it now, and nobody objects. in fact, they want to know what I'm working on.


----------



## JudithAutumn (Nov 2, 2012)

Please, please don't feel bad. I've been reading these posts for a while and have never written until now. Now I feel I must. It is clear to me that your actions are well thought out. It does not matter what others say. You do what you think is right. Are you going to poll the entire world? Of course not. Neither would I. Take your knitting everywhere, and when YOU think it will be comfortable to knit, do so. I think you can rely on your own judgement, and not be offended by others on KP or even your husband. I am certain you have had enough experience to know what is and isn't correct. Please don't let anyone - even all of us on KP to intimidate you or make you feel badly.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I understand what you said. You were making thing to give to others. That is beautiful. They just didn't understand, you know what you were doing.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

LOL!!



Kissnntell said:


> u saying ur taking a potty break??
> ROFL


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

outlett,

No please don't leave KP because of one person's incredibly rude comment. I think it went without saying that you didn't mean during the service. Let's all just say a prayer for the misguided gal from Tennessee, and continue to knit for charity.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

SEND HER A pm, HON &TELL HER BECAUSE SHE MAY NOT BE WATCHING THIS THREAD ANY MORE, BUT SHE WOULD GET THE pm IN HER EMAIL
[email protected]@ caps -- srooy! 2 lazy 2 change. shame on me!!! lol
she needs to know we're all pulling for her



gina said:


> outlett,
> 
> No please don't leave KP because of one person's incredibly rude comment. I think it went without saying that you didn't mean during the service. Let's all just say a prayer for the misguided gal from Tennessee, and continue to knit for charity.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I would think Church and the bathroom is a gimme, depending on your job, work place may not be a good place to knit and while driving, although I do see plenty of people; young and old, texting and talking on their phone while driving, maybe the beach, I can think of other places, but I think if you have enough time on your hands and not have to focus on something or some one then I think keeping your Hands busy is a great idea....


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> SEND HER A pm, HON &TELL HER BECAUSE SHE MAY NOT BE WATCHING THIS THREAD ANY MORE, BUT SHE WOULD GET THE pm IN HER EMAIL
> [email protected]@ caps -- srooy! 2 lazy 2 change. shame on me!!! lol
> she needs to know we're all pulling for her
> 
> ...


You are right, and I did send a PM.


----------



## KelEBel (Jan 25, 2012)

crone said:


> Hmmmm...so I'm the only one who does take her knitting visiting? I mean, if we are just sitting around, having a cuppa and chatting, why not?
> 
> I also knit in restaurants. I almost always have people stopping by our table asking what I'm making or showing interest. Lots of times, it's the wait staff that's curious. I once went to a favorite place for lunch with out my knitting. The waitress wanted to know where it was. She said I didn't look right without needles in my hands.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee.Gal said:
> ...


Please look at Tennessee Gal's second post, where she says Bye to outlett, and see if you still want to defend her.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:



DorothyLWM said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > SEND HER A pm, HON &TELL HER BECAUSE SHE MAY NOT BE WATCHING THIS THREAD ANY MORE, BUT SHE WOULD GET THE pm IN HER EMAIL
> ...


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sorry if I offended you. I think ALL time is God's time and that I was given this gift. I use it to spread joy and happiness throughout my world. It brings me peace in the stormy times and joy in the easier times. May your days be filled with love and peace.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

Are we there yet???


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

I luv waking up 2 a smile on here in the a.m. & now ur putting me 2 bed w/a smile 
thx & nightie-night!!



tayana said:


> Are we there yet???


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

I would never take my knitting to the Kingdom Hall, or our assemblies and conventions.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone being ill-bred enough to knit in church. But I suppose it takes all kinds.[/quote]
I don't go to church but as far as I can gather from the church across the road from our home people are there for hours, I'm sorry but there is no way known I would stay in one place for that many hours without knitting. I even take mine to the pub when I go to meet my DH on Friday night's after work and sit at the bar and knit. The staff are all used to me doing so and quite a few strangers come up and start conversations about it, haven't had anyone be nasty about it


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

dempseyleigh said:


> I had thought that knitters were above all this.


In some of my many years on this earth I worked as a nurse. When I first started, I thought nurses were holy and smart and kind. After I worked for them a while, I found that -- shock of shock -- some were not!! Same thing when I worked as a teachers' aid and science labs director in a high school. There are very few saints -- mostly just human beings -- among teachers. What a shock!!

Truth is, we're all just humans. As difficult as it is to let go of our over-valued opinions of those we hold up as examples, it's even harder to let go of our over-invested opinions of ourselves and our own opinions. (Thinking here of the Robert Burns poem with the lines "O wad some Power the giftie gie us 
To see oursels as ithers see us!" )

However, once we've seen ourselves as others see us, we need to decide how much those opinions of others should shape our attitudes and behavior. I don't mean that I never care what other people think of me, but I do try to balance those assessments with what I know to be true of me. As often as I've misjudged others, I try to be less black and white in my assessments of them.

I know, for instance that people who see things in mostly black and white terms are often frightened people -- ones whose lives have led them to be afraid of ambiguities and uncertainties -- who feel safer to have everything clearly delineated so that their fears of screwing up can be assuaged.

But, no matter how we see ourselves -- or others -- the truth is no kindness is ever wasted. Kindness in our thoughts and actions towards others -- and towards ourselves -- would go along ways towards making this a better world.

 And make this place more like a real Knitting Paradise.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I only taking my knitting to doctor's appointments.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Do NOT allow the opinions from "other" people get you down...keep on knitting as u are!!!!!


----------



## landoahs (Oct 10, 2012)

I take my knitting everywhere. I don't always knit, but I ALWAYS have a project with me. Typically it's socks. Church is not a problem. I don't go. But if I did, I'd have my knitting with me. I have knit in the theatre, movie and live. I have knit in Emergency Rooms, my doctor's waiting room and exam room. I have knit in dull, day-long seminars and at auctions. People who know me, know that I have knitting with me and often ask (even when I'm not knitting) what I'm working on. I have never had anyone ask me to put my knitting away. That said, I believe common sense will dictate when you should or should not knit.


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you trying to live up to your avatar?


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

You don't have to quit KP because someone disagreed with your opinion. If someone says you are wrong, or right, or even if they say you are a chair, that doesn't reflect accurate truth. You aren't a chair either. That is simply the opinion of one person. We just had an election that establishes our divided opinions as divided. 

Take what you like and leave the rest. There is a lot of good and help and love here. Enjoy it as the gift it is.


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't you dare leave us here at KP. 

The good outweighs the bad.. You are one of the good ones. 

Stay here and enjoy!!!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.


You are absolutely right! She is rude and extremely inconsiderate. Poor upbringing, I think! People like that do not deserve a mini-second of my time... Nor yours. Her own words and behaviors speak mountains about the kind of person she is... the kind I do not like!!

If you want to leave KP, that is up to you, but I have participated in enough of these on-line communities to know that these types are always out there. I, personally, refuse to back down from them.

I hope you decide to stay and keep the rest of us company!


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

Cindy6556- I have made 6 trips to Russia over the past 10 years, that's 12 flights, all on Aeroflot except one year when I flew Delta and always taking my knitting with circular or dpn's of bamboo. This year I flew Transaero, a Russian airline, for the first time and knit a scarf and hat for my grandson on the way. Going through security in Moscow for the return trip I had a circular bamboo needle in a sock I was making and the woman checking me pulled it out and confiscated it pointing out that they were sharp. I'm 73; I'm going to hijack an airplane and murder everyone with a number 2 bamboo needle???? I was SOOO upset but at least she left the yarn. BTW, Transaero is an excellent airline in every other way and I'll still use them if I go again. I think the security guard just wanted a new knitting needle.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

My thought was a gift for his wife,or just something to add to the "auction box" since the county is in such a financial bind who knows? What really toasted me is when I got into the waiting room all these women sitting around with their cross stitch and scissors....
Of course my DH reminded me that even a #2 pencil could be a weapon in the right hands. LOL


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Ditto CinDeeLooWho Absolutely agree with you.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking it as a guest in another's home for a visit is akin to using your cell phone to answer or read texts or play games while supposedly visiting. It really says "you are boring and I'd rather be with someone else or doing something else. If your phone rings, answer it and tell whoever you'll call them back later unless it's and emergency. Cell phones are Great, so is knitting, but sometimes we forget manners. Undivided attention is essential to good conversation. Sorry if I stepped on someone's foot.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I usually take stuff with me when I am visiting. Sometimes you are subject to watching what others want to watch, and I get bored easily, so I bring stuff, knitting or electronic to keep me entertained.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Nana Ivie said:


> Those of you that say you never take your knitting to another's home have probably never accompanied your spouse to watch football at a friends. I personally can't imagine sitting glued to a TV for 3+ hours without my knitting.


AMEN.

I make believe I think football isn't stupid, and they make believe they think knitting socks isn't stupid. Pretty much the recipe for world peace, as I see it. It doesn't get easier than that.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

grandpeg said:


> oing through security in Moscow for the return trip I had a circular bamboo needle in a sock I was making and the woman checking me pulled it out and confiscated it pointing out that they were sharp. I'm 73; I'm going to hijack an airplane and murder everyone with a number 2 bamboo needle????


If I were you, I'd have been flattered. The best I am hoping for when I reach 73 is to be called "spry." You are called dangerous!

:thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I were you, I'd have been flattered. The best I am hoping for when I reach 73 is to be called "spry." You are called dangerous!

:thumbup:[/quote]

The best I'm hoping for is to still be alive at 73.... :lol:


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Knitter We were put here to witness not to judge. I knit every were but church and funerals. What people do on the cells will be judge by the Lord, not by me.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

There has been a lot of opinion about why knitting should or should not be brought along to certain events. (And remember, thats all it is: opinion.)

A funeral or wake SHOULD command enough respect to preclude sitting there knitting. However, since there's an exception to every rule, what if the deceased was an avid knitter? Maybe the family would genuinely appreciate friends being present and showing solidarity with their loved one's hobby. I for one dont think I should judge a situation that I'm not familiar with. I might think it's odd but not necessarily inappropriate.

Now a lot of comment has centered on whether one should bring along her/his knitting when visiting a friend. Again, doesnt this JUST DEPEND on the circumstances? If your friend is also a knitter, whats wrong with taking it there? Even if one is visiting non-knitting friends, that doesnt necessarily mean knitting is incompatible with visiting. 

How many among us now visit friends and sit primly on the couch carrying on polite conversation? If you do, then perhaps knitting there is inappropriate.

But, nowadays it seems like visiting is more likely to be combined with having a bite to eat and staying to watch a movie or going over to someones house to watch a football game. Whats wrong with knitting, watching the game or movie, and generally just hanging out with good friends? Its certainly more social than burying your head in a video game and tuning everyone else out.

HOWEVER, just my opinion. . . .


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

This post reminded me of an incident at church. I was sitting in the parking lot in the car when a lady that was going to the next service drove up. She asked about my knitting and sent me $50.00 a few days later to buy yarn. What a gesture. It warmed my heart. I also think people have knitted for a long time can do it and still be fully engaged in conversation without taking away from the other person. I am one who aways needs to keep my hands busy and I have different projects for where I am. If it is intense, I do it at home. If it is simple and repetitive I take it with me. I don't do knitting away from home that I need to keep following a pattern and looking at it.


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


We have knitters bible study but I wouldn't take it to corporate services with the whole congregation.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

We should move on,this nasty lady is maybe looking for attention,well she certainly got it.We shouldn't spend another second on this subject,she's not worthy of our attention.I hope I didn't offend anyone that wanted to voice their opinion.
Have a happy knitting day everybody,I'm knitting slippers for my father's poor arthritic feet,what are you all knitting.Peace to all.
Cheers


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I am seriously ADD. To help me concentrate in Church on Sunday evening or Wednesday night, I take me knitting. It is always straight knitting or something that I have the pattern memorized. But while my hands are moving, my mind is engaged in the message. I also take crochet projects. I have had no complaints from anyone....not even dirty looks. Most people come to me after services and want to see what I am making or they ask me about learning to knit or crochet. Over all a good experience. I took my crocheting to a baseball game this summer. Biggest worry was not getting the afghan on the ground.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Looking to start a new chemo cap for a man. I just finished crocheting a few hats. I missed knitting with my circs, so I am going back . Happy Knitting to you too . Have a Great Day!!



Lolly12 said:


> We should move on,this nasty lady is maybe looking for attention,well she certainly got it.We shouldn't spend another second on this subject,she's not worthy of our attention.I hope I didn't offend anyone that wanted to voice their opinion.
> Have a happy knitting day everybody,I'm knitting slippers for my father's poor arthritic feet,what are you all knitting.Peace to all.
> Cheers


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

outllet said:


> I seriously feel like crying now. Maybe I will just leave KP for a while.


Don't you go anywhere, that was a very harsh comment. Yoy knit where you like. Knitting is good for the soul, if your priest / minister doesn't mind why should anyone else.

We don't live in a society where we have to watch our behaviour for fear of being ostracised anymore. That was a Victorian notion, its outdated thinking in the more relaxed world we live in today.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > u mean they didnt give them back when u left??
> ...


I'd have stabbed him in the eye with the needle, then strangled him with the WIP.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

There is nothing worse than sitting and doing nothing! Knitting is a way of using time constructively. I run the PowerPoint part of the AV for our church service, so I sit in the very back,and I'm really too busy to knit. The gal who runs the sound board often embroiders during the sermon. At first, I was a little surprised, but then I got interested, and she does such beautiful work! The other ladies know I craft, so if I did knit, they might just shrug and say nothing. I've been too timid to try it.
However, I have taken WIP's to Ladies's meetings, Bible studies, and social get togethers, and in one church got everybody interested. I don't ask,I just craft. Otherwise I go to sleep. I hate sitting idle and wasting valuable time.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

this goes out to nanathewiz, carole jean & the rest of us ... wonderful to say so here, but if she unwatched this thread she will not have a clue as us pulling for her. we must ALL PM her so she will know!

quite a few have already

lets gang up on her!! wheeeeeee git'r back here!! lol



CinDeeLooWho said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I took it the wrong way. I would have understood if she didn't insult both my parents and myself. And then she had to come back and tell me "bye". She us rude and inconsiderate. I'm definitely leaving. This is my last message here.
> ...


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

The instructions said not to bring knitting needles? Okay, bring crochetting or try out the Knook! What do you think?


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Looking to start a new chemo cap for a man. I just finished crocheting a few hats. I missed knitting with my circs, so I am going back . Happy Knitting to you too . Have a Great Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am working double knit for the first time and really liking the reversible work. my GD is going to love pink/purple cap.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Have fun with the double knit, twray. I used the technique for a hat for my DH in green and yellow, and he loves it when he needs to take the tractor and plow to clear the driveway of snow. Keeps his head warm and cozy.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't leave Outllet, I wept with you. Some people just don't realise how hurtful some careless remarks can be to others. Have courage to close this chapter and enjoy your site and knitting


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

It isn' t like smoking cigarettes and create second hand smoking. Second hand knitting isn't too bad-- is it?


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Have fun with the double knit, twray. I used the technique for a hat for my DH in green and yellow, and he loves it when he needs to take the tractor and plow to clear the driveway of snow. Keeps his head warm and cozy.


thanks, i have a camo / hunters orange hat in mind for my SIL since he is always out in the woods.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally I would not knit during a church service. Mainly because I can not multi-task. I would never fault another for doing it. If I noticed at all I would feel that there is a lot worse going on around me. Such as children driving their hot wheels along the top of the pew in front of them ot using the Hymnal for a coloring book.

At least the knitter is in church and not zonked out in front of the TV.

Don't know of anyone who knits in the bathroom. That is just too gross.


outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> this goes out to nanathewiz, carole jean & the rest of us ... wonderful to say so here, but if she unwatched this thread she will not have a clue as us pulling for her. we must ALL PM her so she will know!
> 
> quite a few have already
> 
> lets gang up on her!! wheeeeeee git'r back here!


I received a response to my PM from her! She'll be back!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> this goes out to nanathewiz, carole jean & the rest of us ... wonderful to say so here, but if she unwatched this thread she will not have a clue as us pulling for her. we must ALL PM her so she will know!
> 
> quite a few have already
> 
> lets gang up on her!! wheeeeeee git'r back here!


I received a response to my PM from her! She'll be back!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

so did i!!
MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!



knezmom said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > this goes out to nanathewiz, carole jean & the rest of us ... wonderful to say so here, but if she unwatched this thread she will not have a clue as us pulling for her. we must ALL PM her so she will know!
> ...


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm back! I couldn't leave for too long because I realized how supportive and amazing you are. I have so much to learn from you, and so many friendships to make.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

outllet said:


> Hi guys! I'm back! I couldn't leave for too long because I realized how supportive and amazing you are. I have so much to learn from you, and so many friendships to make.


YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant News, welcome back Outllet, delighted, Tessa28


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


Don't cry, you are doing good.. it's just another's opinion. It's not "gospel"!!


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so proud of you.. Glad you have changed your minds.. Now, let's all enjoy this site and knit and craft away...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The good gals won!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

oh, Outllet,


Don't let anyone drive you away. Many people forget common courtesy when voicing their opinion.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I work in a hospital and take my knitting to work everyday for lunchhour. I will take my no-brainer knitting most anywhere (even friends if they are close - they usually want to know when I am making something for them). I love to knit at dog shows too!



RIO said:


> I would not take my knitting, crocheting, weaving to any hospitals (due to SARS, and other diseases), place of worship, visiting friends, dinner dates, bathroom (public or at home), kids school...
> 
> I will take my projects on car rides (as long as some else drives!, a doctors office visit, park, lunch if by myself, coffee house, library, airplane trip, waiting for a family member getting dialysis, when my kids were younger I would take my projects along when I took them for a play day in an in-door play park during the winter months, they had hours of playing and I had my time although it was LOUD AS HECK...miss those days!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Good for You!! Keep Your Head Up 



outllet said:


> Hi guys! I'm back! I couldn't leave for too long because I realized how supportive and amazing you are. I have so much to learn from you, and so many friendships to make.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

yaaaHOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!

ur baaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!
YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

knezmom said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > this goes out to nanathewiz, carole jean & the rest of us ... wonderful to say so here, but if she unwatched this thread she will not have a clue as us pulling for her. we must ALL PM her so she will know!
> ...


Glad she's back, I PM'd the offender- She told me to "Go to Hell"! Nice gal?! Ya Right!


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Want to know something weird about me? It's hard for me to knit at my own home. I get the bulk if my knitting done at work. I am a nanny and my boy naps for over 2 hours (usually). His mom likes to knit and is very supportive of me.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> Want to know something weird about me? It's hard for me to knit at my own home. I get the bulk if my knitting done at work. I am a nanny and my boy naps for over 2 hours (usually). His mom likes to knit and is very supportive of me.


If they are napping, and the other choice is watching TV, knitting is the best alternative!


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Gee. What a sweetie. She sure is mean for someone who is supposed to be a Christian.



CinDeeLooWho said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > Kissnntell said:
> ...


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> Oh Gee. What a sweetie. She sure is mean for someone who is supposed to be a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > Want to know something weird about me? It's hard for me to knit at my own home. I get the bulk if my knitting done at work. I am a nanny and my boy naps for over 2 hours (usually). His mom likes to knit and is very supportive of me.
> ...


I usually knit while watching The Office on Netflix. The humor if the show plus the knitting makes naptime very relaxing for me after a long hard day.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

& 2 think others have been ousted from here cuz they had diff political views, but when some1 is downright nasty, that goes unnoticed?? 
doesnt seem right 2 me

glad ur back girlie!!



CinDeeLooWho said:


> knezmom said:
> 
> 
> > Kissnntell said:
> ...


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

outllet said:


> CinDeeLooWho said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


 The Office is OK, I like to watch The Closer or NCIS. I have to be careful when knitting & watching TV- it must be a really easy pattern, or I'll lose my place in the pattern. I guess I'm not a very good multitasker!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I PM'd the offender- She told me to "Go to Hell"! Nice gal?! Ya Right!


Be glad that's all she told ya! It could have been much worse! :thumbup:


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Right now, the scarves we are knitting for the homeless are straight garter stitch, so it's easy to multitask. otherwise, I would be in trouble!



CinDeeLooWho said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > CinDeeLooWho said:
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Outllet,

So glad you decided to come back. I truly hope you felt all the love and support we were sending your way.

Cindy


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i kno what ur saying -- no TV @all when i'm doing Elizabeth shawl!! lol



outllet said:


> Right now, the scarves we are knitting for the homeless are straight garter stitch, so it's easy to multitask. otherwise, I would be in trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Outllet,
> 
> So glad you decided to come back. I truly hope you felt all the love and support we were sending your way.
> 
> Cindy


I did! Thank you all so much!


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree with Pocahontas.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree with Pocahontas.


----------



## DeaconsWife (Oct 28, 2012)

Knitting in public, even at church is a time-honored action of Nobles and Commons alike since the Middle Ages. Once Mass/Service begins, needles down. But waiting for things to start, and waiting for the crowd going out the door to thin out, waiting for the car to come up the drive for you, visiting with parishioners during coffee, fine. It is considered an acceptable way to keep one's time fruitful and useful rather than wasted waiting. Idle Hands are the tools of the Devil. Ill-breeding? Really. More like poor time management not to bring it with you.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Any where but church.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

see? it doesn't matter
do what works 4 u
y judge something thats out of ur element?
who the heck cares??
just DO it!!
& be happy w/ur accomplishments


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

LittleKid said:


> I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

kdb said:


> LittleKid said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't take my knitting to a friends home or anybodys home unless they were also crafters and we we spending time together to do so, or I was looking for there help with a problem. After all you are there to visit them - not to work on a project. I'm a crafter and I would feel insulted if they did that to me. I probably wouldn't say anything but it would be a cold in --- before they were invited again.


totally agree


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I PM'd the offender- She told me to "Go to Hell"! Nice gal?! Ya Right!
> 
> Be glad that's all she told ya! It could have been much worse! :thumbup:


Yeah maybe, but I can shrug it off as the product of the source. Too bad that she couldn't take the same treatment she felt so free to dish out. Like our mom's taught us, "If you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all."


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

what goes around ALWAYS does come around!!



CinDeeLooWho said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > I PM'd the offender- She told me to "Go to Hell"! Nice gal?! Ya Right!
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > I PM'd the offender- She told me to "Go to Hell"! Nice gal?! Ya Right!
> ...


Well my last words on her are if she truly is from the south she gives all us southern born and bred ladies a bad name. Like you, my mama also taught me if you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all. Guess my last comment on the subject of her will have my mama spinning in her grave!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

"If you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all."

not just a southern thing, i learned that when i was a wee one myself in Northern Michigan


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Outllet, don't leave kp in account of others. If the situation is the place to knit then do so. God doesn't care what you wear or do as long as you do it in the proper context. If you get together during fellowship and knit, then continue on my knitting warrior. 

To all the others, it is not our place to judge others and we need to be respectfhl of that.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your rudeness is so uncalled for. It is never correct for anyone to be rude. If you read all the comments about your remark, you will see that everyone is in agreement with this. I think you owe an appology for your rudeness, or are you too ill bred to give one?


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Evie RM,

Who are you referring to about the owing an apology to?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The person who she displayed the rudeness to would be first and she should appologize generally for the rude comment. Do not need rude comments, especially on sites such as this one. They just are not acceptable.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I am 85 years old and learned to knit at age 5 by my Grand mother. I hope anyone that comes to my funeral will bring their knitting for an honor to me.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

rodeogirl said:


> I am 85 years old and learned to knit at age 5 by my Grand mother. I hope anyone that comes to my funeral will bring their knitting for an honor to me.


Now that's a great idea I would feel the same way!!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Esponga said:


> rodeogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am 85 years old and learned to knit at age 5 by my Grand mother. I hope anyone that comes to my funeral will bring their knitting for an honor to me.
> ...


I agree.... what a great Idea!


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Esponga said:


> rodeogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am 85 years old and learned to knit at age 5 by my Grand mother. I hope anyone that comes to my funeral will bring their knitting for an honor to me.
> ...


Amen!! Great idea!!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Church


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

In grateful you are back again. 

There are too many positive people here to miss out on because of someone causing a negative day or thought. What are u knitting on this week?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good for you redeogirl!
I am 82 and my artist friends are going to get dandelionss, even if i "go" out of season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome back outlet. Yay!!, nice to have you back. Actions speak louder than words. Don't let them get you down.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I also take my knitting everywhere except church and bathroom.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I do knit (ss only) in church. Our priest does not object. Also I get headaches and sometimes have to leave the service so I knit while I wait for my DH. I AM NOT ill bred and do object to your judgement that anyone who would knit in church would be. I focus and remember the lessons better if I knit while I listen.



outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

What a lovely thought.
Knitting and coffee while reminiscing about a dear departed friend. Couldn't think of anything nicer.



rodeogirl said:


> I am 85 years old and learned to knit at age 5 by my Grand mother. I hope anyone that comes to my funeral will bring their knitting for an honor to me.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I too, received a response whooohooo! Outllet is back in da house


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Sandy P . Please don't leave KP Outllet- I think sometimes the written word comes across so much harsher than intended. My mother always too her knitting to Bible Study. She could knit and listen, and you probably can too. Everyone has there own opinions, so please don't let it bother you.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I take mine to some business meetings, visiting with close friends and family, Dr. appointments. Not on social occasions, church services, or b.r. It got me through the stress of sitting with Mom in the nursing home. I take different projects to different places: dishcloths or caps for warriors to appointments, anything while riding in the car.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome BAck. By the way My husband and I spent a week in Chicago last May. We h ad the most helpful people on buses and tours as well as at the Navy Pier. He has Parkinsons and walks a bit slow. The people in Chicago from the airport and back were without a doubt the most friendly and helpful we have ever encountered. And a wonderfu beautiful city too. Knit on and on.


----------



## Nicolina (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't see anything wrong with knitting in a group after the church service; it's not like you're sat in the congregation, needles clicking away.
Keep knitting and don't leave KP.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I took my knitting to do while waiting for my husband to come through spinal surgery. It calmed my nervous energy and I made great progress on my daughter's socks. Kept knitting while I kept him company in the recovery room, and the familiarity of my "playing with my sticks" seemed to sooth and comfort him, too. 

He grew up with a mother who knitted on the park bench with the other mommies while the kids played in the park, so having the family mom knit is his comfort zone. 

When we go places, I knit when it is his turn to drive and tease him that he can knit while I drive. 

I always keep a bag of knitting with me to pass the time if I have to wait for him to shop in the hardware store or when I wait for the doctor to get to me. Cheaper and more productive than therapy for my nervous energy.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Now before you all rank me right up there with Lee Harvey Oswald and Charles Manson, please read this. I received a PM from another KP'er; I will not identify her w/o her permission or copy from her post. She suggested I apologize and thought it was "telling" that I had chosen Hyacinth as an avatar. If you've ever watched "Keeping Up Appearances", you know that Hyacinth has little regard for the feelings of others. I sent a reply, part of which I share with you. 

Beginning of reply.

"I chose Hyacinth as an avatar because KUA is one of my two favorite BBC shows (the other being the original Upstairs Downstairs). 

I must disagree with you. The hostility you mention was already here. Not long ago, someone mentioned asking a question about ribbing and receiving several rude replies. None were from me; I rarely answer knitting questions. I am certainly not the only rude poster on KP. In the time I have been a member, I have read many hateful posts, with people threatening to leave KP. 

An apology would do no good. Once that sort of damage is done, it cannot be undone. Besides, what about all the nasty things written about me in response? Many were far worse that what I wrote. I have received no apologies.

Would I make a different choice if I had it to do over? Yes. The original poster didn't make it clear that she doesn't knit during the church service. I was wrong to jump to conclusions. She did explain later that she knits during a social hour after the service." 

End of reply.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

Just another one of my pet peeves. I know I am OLD and from another generation, but I also think when visitors come, unless the visit IS to watch a game, the TV should be turned OFF. My DH doesn't agree with me. Conversation is almost extinct because of the TV. ????? I knit through the games too, but in MY house. What have we done?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thank u TG. that in itself is an apology

(KUA is 1 of the funniest lol did u see Vicar of Dibley? i plan on buying that entire set when the price goes down a bit)



Tennessee.Gal said:


> Now before you all rank me right up there with Lee Harvey Oswald and Charles Manson, please read this. I received a PM from another KP'er; I will not identify her w/o her permission or copy from her post. She suggested I apologize and thought it was "telling" that I had chosen Hyacinth as an avatar. If you've ever watched "Keeping Up Appearances", you know that Hyacinth has little regard for the feelings of others. I sent a reply, part of which I share with you.
> 
> Beginning of reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

So surprised that there is this much judgement, hostility on a yarnie site.

Wish it were not so. This is the second time in hte few months I have joined and if it is not finished soon here I will check out of the conversation. My hope is it will stop soon. We are entitled to our opinion , maybe we will not be able to express it w/o horrid response, but I htink we need to be considerate of others. we are a product of the invironment we were/ are in, each one and it colors our opinion. Doesn't make us right or wrong, methinks.
Lets all get along??


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ditto & amen



purplelady said:


> So surprised that there is this much judgement, hostility on a yarnie site.
> 
> Wish it were not so. This is the second time in hte few months I have joined and if it is not finished soon here I will check out of the conversation. My hope is it will stop soon. We are entitled to our opinion , maybe we will not be able to express it w/o horrid response, but I htink we need to be considerate of others. we are a product of the invironment we were/ are in, each one and it colors our opinion. Doesn't make us right or wrong, methinks.
> Lets all get along??


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Pat FP said:


> Welcome BAck. By the way My husband and I spent a week in Chicago last May. We h ad the most helpful people on buses and tours as well as at the Navy Pier. He has Parkinsons and walks a bit slow. The people in Chicago from the airport and back were without a doubt the most friendly and helpful we have ever encountered. And a wonderfu beautiful city too. Knit on and on.


I used to work at the Build-a-bear workshop st navy pier. Isn't it a great place?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't knitted in church; but I've taken my knitting TO church and knitted at the social event at the church AFTER the service.
And I think my family raised me to be well-bred.


outllet said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > outllet said:
> ...


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Oh no, don't leave, I think the way you explained it the second time is perfect. Knitting with parishioners after the service is a wonderful idea. I am sure she thought you were knitting during the service. When I am knitting a simple pattern that I don't have to focus on, I can knit and pay attention to anything going on, but other people who do not knit, think that when we knit we don't pay attention to them. Not so, but that is what they think, that they are not as important, therefore rude.

Don't leave. On a forum like this, we are bound to feel offended from time to time, but in general, everyone here is kind.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

As with "death of a knitter, enough already. Let's move on.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

sewquilty said:


> As with "death of a knitter, enough already. Let's move on.


Yes, lets just forgive the whole situation and get on with it. We've all put our foot in our mouth at one time or another. chill out...PEACE


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

For me it ends here. I know that each will do his/her own thing. And that's the way it should be. SOOOOO be it.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

me 2
now that our girl is back home safe & sound, i can move on also
later gators!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Samsmummy said:


> I am definately not a religious person but to described someone as 'illbred' because they choose to knit in church is rude and offensive. I would imagine church is a very personal experience that has bugger all to do with anyone else so if you (Outllet) want to knit, then knit!!! Especially if it is for the homeless as well, it certainly would not offend me!!


I agree. For inasmuch as you've done it unto the least of these... you have done it unto Me. You go Girl. Keep up your wonderful work.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

May I make a sincere appeal to all who have contributed to this thread? Please, can we all put this behind us and go forward. TG has apologized, her way, and Outllet is back in the fold.
If anything, let's read and understand what has been said or asked before, as someone here said, (words to the effect), 'put your brain in gear before you put your mouth on the accelerator'.
Happy Knitting and let Peace prevail.
Hugs
Denise


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahhhh - the windy city. I was born in Chicago. The last time I visited was in 1999 and they were getting the city ready for the turn of the century by sandblasting the old buildings and cleaning everything up. I took a bus tour (double decker) of the loop (thats downtown). It was so nice and you could get on and off wherever you wanted to. Glad you enjoyed your visit to my hometown. I now live near Seattle, Washington and the people here are pretty friendly and helpful. I rarely run into anyone who is rude. Of course, rude people can be anywhere, but for the most part people are pretty nice--especially if you greet them with a smile.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

Well said Denise I hope we take note thanks for the advise


----------



## path1126 (Aug 17, 2012)

My church has a Prayer Shawl and blanket ministry, and our minister stated that she saw nothing wrng with knitting in church. (I haven't done this yet.)


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

stotter said:


> I agree with Texcat.


Ditto


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I take mine to church. I sing in the choir, so don't take it in the morning service. But we have choir practice in the evening. I take it and knit between practice and evening service. I take it Wednesday nights and knit before service begins.
Our church is about 200 members. Several knit in our church and several have asked me to teach them. The pastor knows that when he stands up, the knitting goes down. Doesn't bother him in the least. I also sit center front, so he sees it well.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I am more comfortable knitting alone - at home.

Even at the knitting group I like walking around looking at how other gals do their knitting or crochet or looming.

I'm ok for Show and Tell but actually prefer needlework at home.

For other people - if they are comfortable doing their thing wherever, that's up to them.

I've been told that there is a teacher who knits all through her classes.

Personally, since I don't concentrate well when knitting in front of others I presume that others don't concentrate on knitting and other activities.

I no longer use my cell phone when I drive - and I do not take calls when driving. There is no way that anyone on a telephone, whether at home in a chair or driving a vehicle, is concentrating fully on what is happening around them.

I do not want to be a passenger in a car being driven by someone who is on their telephone.

Unless a friend is coming over specifically to knit or crochet together (or quilt or other stitching), I like visiting by talking or playing games.

There is a huge difference between a quilting bee and inviting someone over for the evening.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with MamyCA about use of the cell phone, and my friends and family know this.
lBut my friends and family also know I knit, crochet, and do needlework, and are not surprised when I sit down and out comes the WIP while we talk. Many of them bring their projects as well, and we trade patterns and suggestions while we trade ideas. Heaven!!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with MarnyCA also. I feel if someone you are talking to is not able to look you in the eye, then I do not have their attention. And driving while on a cell phone, this is why they now have laws against this. Logic and safety needs to come first. This is why a person has the ability to leave messages on cell phones and home phones. We can not always be available to answer a phone.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I was using the driving/cell phone as an analogy to knitting while at a house of worship or visiting at a friend's home, etc. How attentive can I be.

Unless, of course, the visiting has already been established with friends that knitting is acceptable by the host/ess and others who attend.

If one has to do handwork while at other revenues, I would say to sit in the back row. At lectures and classes I find myself watching the knitter . . . and then that becomes my focus. THAT is why *I* always sit in the front row. LOL

The only thing that I ever did all the time was smoke. Even with that 4-pack a day habit there were places where I did not smoke. (I probably also needed a cig and was concentrating on that instead of the class or lecture or who knows what else.)

I do like watching others doing their crafts!!!

Ok, done. On to another topic for me.

I'm glad that our friend hasn't left - we need good questions in order to thrive as people and as a group.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with you. Unless the other person is going to be working on a project also, leave yours at home. Thank you for not talking on a cell phone while driving. In 2008 my daughter was in a head on collision where the 16 year old boy who hit her dropped his cell phone and took his eyes off the road to look down for his phone. He veered over the center line and hit my daughter head on at 60 mph. It took the rescue people 1 hour and 45 minutes to cut her out of her car and they then airlifted her to the closest trauma center. She had multiple injuries which included a crushed right heel that will never be the same, even after constructive surgery. People who use their phones or text and drive are really thoughtless.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a cellphone. When I get into my car, my handbag (with my cellphone in it) is put into the back. I drive a station wagon and my back seat is permanantly folded down as I leave a lot of my craft stuff in the car. If my phone rings, I can't answer it. Everyone knows if I don't answer my phone, I'm either driving or in the loo or shower and I will phone them back. I have had friends killed because of some inattentitive person speaking on a cell. It is illegal here in Australia. The thing that makes me cringe is when I am passing a huge semi that is driving at 100km/h and I see the driver talking on his cell. This guy is a death waiting to happen. A few years ago I saw a police officer driving while speaking on his cell. I reported him and he was relegated to desk duties. He is supposed to be setting an example - not that they always do. Funny thing is he was talking to his boss at the station and the boss knew he was driving. The boss was reprimanded as he could have used the onboard computer.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

For courtesy I usually will knit a project that really doesn't need me to look at it or may much attention to when out with others


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: the use of cellphones, ipods, etc., while driving. Our granddaughter (19) flipped her car while fiddling with her cellphone. Took her eyes off the road, looked up, she was in the other lane with a car coming right at her. She over corrected, flipped several times. She got out of the car by herself, had a small scratch on her face. The car was totaled. We have a large family. We were all so mad at her we could barely be sympathetic. She was incredibly lucky. Her parents refused to help in any way with replacing her car and were supported by everyone. She now walks and gets a ride when she can. We all need to think of the other people who will be affected by our careless actions.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

dempseyleigh said:


> Re: the use of cellphones, ipods, etc., while driving. Our granddaughter (19) flipped her car while fiddling with her cellphone. Took her eyes off the road, looked up, she was in the other lane with a car coming right at her. She over corrected, flipped several times. She got out of the car by herself, had a small scratch on her face. The car was totaled. We have a large family. We were all so mad at her we could barely be sympathetic. She was incredibly lucky. Her parents refused to help in any way with replacing her car and were supported by everyone. She now walks and gets a ride when she can. We all need to think of the other people who will be affected by our careless actions.


She is truly lucky that her behavior didn't cause physical harm to herself or others. I hope for her sake she knows that.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I agree with you. Unless the other person is going to be working on a project also, leave yours at home. Thank you for not talking on a cell phone while driving. In 2008 my daughter was in a head on collision where the 16 year old boy who hit her dropped his cell phone and took his eyes off the road to look down for his phone. He veered over the center line and hit my daughter head on at 60 mph. It took the rescue people 1 hour and 45 minutes to cut her out of her car and they then airlifted her to the closest trauma center. She had multiple injuries which included a crushed right heel that will never be the same, even after constructive surgery. People who use their phones or text and drive are really thoughtless.


I agree. Several years ago, my daughter was rear-ended by a teenage girl who was driving and talking on her cell phone. No one was hurt, thank heavens.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

In the United States, the laws vary by state. It became illegal quite a few months ago here in the state of Washington to talk on a cell phone while driving. If the police see you doing it, they can pull you over and give you a ticket. I believe the fine is $125.00. It is amazing how many people you see out there still talking on their cell phone. A blue tooth hands free device that fits in your ear only costs $20.00. Why take the chance of getting a $125.00 ticket vs. just paying $20.00 for a hands free device that is legal? I just don't understand people. Even with the hands free device, I rarely talk on my cell phone while driving.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Where I live there is a long straight road leading from the main road through the village up to the street where I live, twice my son has had to do an emergency stop as the woman in the car in front who was on her phone decided to to a U-turn in front of him with no indication whatsoever. At the end of the street there is a senior (11-16) school and the road is parked up with cars picking up children, first time my son let it go, the second time, it being the same woman, he called the police. She was so busy with her phone she didn't even see him. Tessa28


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope she understands how lucky she is. From the head on collision, my daughter ended up with three fractures across the back of her head, her left hip was fractured in two places, her right elbow was broken, her right knee was wide open and had to have screws put in, and on her right foot the heel was crushed and required four hours of reconstructive surgery. She spent two months at the trauma center because she could not bear weight on either side of her body. That was in 2008. This has left her with hearing loss because her ear drums were punctured, she has to wear a brace on her right foot as it will never be the same and she deals with a lot of pain from it.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I don't knit during the church service, but would knit during the coffee and conversation hour that my church holds right after the service. My church also holds a weeknight event where we gather to talk and work on crafts of our choice. My sewing teacher dubbed these gatherings "Stitch and Bytch" We always have a great time!

Purlie Girl


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Oops! I posted the "Stytch and Bytch" comment under the wrong topic. My apologies.

Purlie Girl


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I don't knit during the church service, but would knit during the coffee and conversation hour that my church holds right after the service. My church also holds a weeknight event where we gather to talk and work on crafts of our choice. My sewing teacher dubbed these gatherings "Stitch and Bytch" We always have a great time!

Purlie Girl


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I am 'unwatching' this thread. What started as 'Is there a Place You Wouldn't take your Knitting' has now become a topic about grand children having accidents while talking on their cell/mobile phones. I fail to make the connection. No Pun Intended.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have great mixed feelings when one son calls.
His state also disallows using the phone and drivinggg..
He Only seems to talk to me during those times.
I want to hear from him and believe it SO wrong to try do the 2 together.
A man once said, when my oldest began to drivee, so it really stuck w/ me. that to drive a many hundreds lbs car was like carrying a loaded gun.
made a big impression on me, so the drive and cell phone, text, makeup application, eating etc seems SO reckless.
just the young people on this forum experiences should be enough to stop all. and those harmed carry the results for years/ life, paying for the other drivers foolish, reckless choice.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

We really did get away from the topic. But, all is good.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I take my knitting every where. I may not take it in to someones home or in to church. But bet your nickers I would knit in the car to where every I was going.I don't like watching DH's driving.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I take mine with me when I go visit my Mother or to the Tire/auto repair shop when I know I will be waiting for my car.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> > I take my knitting to church all the time. The parish nurse at my church is the one who taught me how to knit. A few of us are knitting scarves for the homeless.
> ...


"Ill-bred"????????


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

My knitting goes everywhere I do. While I may not take it out where ever I am it s always ready just in case. However I don't knit in the bathroom ... I agree with the "icky" remark. As far as the Church comments...God doesn't care if you knit and if it is for charity he might just bless you for it. To each his own. Some people are actually more attentive when their hands are busy.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Busy as in drivingg, when a wife tries to talk to him and his hands on the wheel, & cannot leave?
what my dil calls 'windsheild time?


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I take mine just about everywhere. Talked about taking it to church. I know my pastor would not have a problem with it but think some of the older fuddy duddies would so I don't.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL actually, my husband is a music director at our local school and our sons went thru college band and choirs. I always knitted quietly. Again, using needles that make no noise. I always get comments about how nice it is to be able to do both. Trust me- I know every note my sons played or sang; I think it makes me more intune to it.


HandyFamily said:


> ... Also to a museum, or a concert...


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

Tennessee Gal sent me a message today. I'm very upset because I haven't said anything to her other than her words were harsh 
"What a whiny cry-baby you are. Everyone stood up for you and trashed me. Go back and read some of the mean things that were written about me, far worse than anything I posted. Even a remark about my dead mother. I have no choice but to leave KP and you're responsible. Grow up and get a life.

Tennessee.Gal"

I completely forgot about the incident. I even forgave her (I know we all have our off days). I'm sorry to steer the thread off track again. I'm just upset that she is so mad at me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If Tenessee Gal is leaving KP, you are not responsible as she implies. She is responsible. People should own up to their own actions and comments. She was in the wrong and it is she who needs to get a life. Don't worry about it. The problem is hers, not yours. Happy knitting and so glad you are staying with KP.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't knit, I crochet, but I never did take it with me when I mucked out the stables or helped with the shearing, mind you, don't do too much of that these days


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

My Grandmother always crocheted. She made beautiful doilies, tablecloths,and altercloths for church with the most beautiful designs. Always, in her pocketbook or apron pocket, there was a spool of thread and a hook. She could even copy a design just by seeing a picture, or part of one. I wish I could have learned from her.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

WE are not privy to the PM that may have been sent.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> WE are not privy to the PM that may have been sent.


I'm sorry. I just wanted to let people who were involved to know. LeaVing the thread now.


----------



## outllet (Jul 3, 2012)

.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Remember that when someone is pointing their finger at you there are three pointing back at them. Tennessee Gal made some nasty comments about comments made by other people and she is upset because someone took her to task over it? She needs a good shot of reality. Sorry, Tennessee Gal, but take responsibility for what you say.



outllet said:


> Tennessee Gal sent me a message today. I'm very upset because I haven't said anything to her other than her words were harsh
> "What a whiny cry-baby you are. Everyone stood up for you and trashed me. Go back and read some of the mean things that were written about me, far worse than anything I posted. Even a remark about my dead mother. I have no choice but to leave KP and you're responsible. Grow up and get a life.
> 
> Tennessee.Gal"
> ...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

By the number who say they wouldn't take knitting to the bathroom, I assume that's "American" for lavatory or toilet.
We have separate rooms for the toilet and the bath/shower, I've found the bathroom quite a good place to hide yarn stash, behind the cleaning gear.
Nobody looks there


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

For sure!
Who else would be interested in cleaning??
good thinking, you.



tryalot said:


> By the number who say they wouldn't take knitting to the bathroom, I assume that's "American" for lavatory or toilet.
> We have separate rooms for the toilet and the bath/shower, I've found the bathroom quite a good place to hide yarn stash, behind the cleaning gear.
> Nobody looks there


----------

